# IUI Friends Part 25



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, I am away from Wednesday for a week so be good


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooh Canders - you bet me to it!!  Thanks for the new thread hunny and have a great week away    Off somewhere warm?

More  to Jilly and the biggest fattest     going for next time - but as the others have said, we are here to get you thru the bleak times as well as the good... don't forget that  

KJ - sounds like a lovely weekend and will defo go to the movie - think DH will especially love it!  As for poor little heffalump... little mite.  Hope they figure it out quickly and you're not run ragged in the meantime.  Still thinking good things re SW      Oooh and hope you gave DH a run for his money on the squash court tonite  

Moomin - hope you're surviving ok without your wheels and hope it's easily sorted.

Vil - have I told you how nice it is to have you back?!!  Wedding sounded lovely - aaaahhhhh....  Oooh and painfully irritating situ re your car... how annoying    

Kel - lovely surprise from your family!  Bet it was amazing and perfect timing after your scare too!  Keep those feet up Mrs!!

Rachel - I'm a huge Grand Designs fan... DH couldn't bear it...   Unfortunatey it's only on Sky here which we don't have... boohooo  Can you imagine what it's going to be like getting the house built?  Have already decided to give DH only two choices on each product to minimise irritating conversations!!  More     to you for your Weds apptmt!!

Julie - how's you precious?  Hope Angel is right back to her old self now!  Will reply to pm asap!!

Starr - only a few more days now     and a very big  

Erica - as always   & a 

Crikey now my minds gone blank....

Big  to Molly, Jess (miss you gorgeous!!) Claire (thinking of you tons!!), Sair (got those feet up??!) and  to all else I've rudely left out!!

It's gorgeous, sensational weather here so have been doing our best to enjoy it with new walks around parts of the city/beaches etc that we haven't been to before.  All else is going ok and can't wait for our trip away at the end of the month.  Will post this for now with a whole lot of 

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya Holly   lucky you with the weather and exploring pastures new, how lovely 
hmm, squash tonight..better left unsaid...but at least its exercise 

just popped on to say, while i remember, that one of the trailers for upcoming films yesterday was one called 'I want Candy'   made me smile....it looked good too....

best get to bed

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry been awol!  Hideously busy at work & shed loads of admin stuff to do so only enough time to quickly scan these posts & none to post anything from me! (Phew! I can hear you thinking it now!!)

Anyway, been a crappy old weekend cos AF was a week early, arrived on Thursday - I have never been that early in my whole life!!

Of course it started as spotting so I guessed that I was obviously pregnant!! No other possible explanation!

Why do I do that?  

By Sat was nice heavy, painful AF like it always is! Silly old me!  So now I have hideous AF & feel a right prat for possibly thinking my miracle had happened!

So here's to all the rest of us who have, at one time or another, thought the same thing! Never going to do it again!!

Jilly - so sorry it's not great news from you, but well done for being so positive!

Erica - thanks for your lovely card & PM - you're gorgeous & we all love you!

Julie - thanks for the emails - they do make me laugh!  Sorry I've not PMd you for ages - bloody work! Hope you're ok?

Holly - glad you're having fab weather - please take care of it, wrap it up & send it to us asap!  


Love to all the other little rays of sunshine - just off to grab something to eat!

By the way, I've now lost 16lbs!!!!!  I WILL wear a bikini on holiday!!!! 

MWAHS to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin - Hope you got your car sorted out & managed to make a claim  
KJ - Garden sounds lovely & I hope that all important call comes soon    Hope you enjoyed loosing at squash  remember it's not the winning it's the taking part..............yeah right 
Julie - Hope you enjoyed your girlie meal  & are having a good week at work  
Kelly - What a fantastic surprise your family gave you  I bet the baby dvd is fab.
Starr - Oooooh hun, sending you a zillion          for your scan on Friday, can't wait to hear your news & what a great start to the weekend it's going to be  
Jilly - So your HIV didn't work  so I guess your friends are a bit like you then  Cider, Black Russians & Port  you greedy s*d but I guess the muffins soaked it all up!
Candy - Have a lovely week away  where have you gone nice? I can tell you already that there is no chance of Jilly behaving she's a tad out of control at the moment  
Holly - Exploring trips sound lovely & that anniversary trip  is getting closer isn't it bet you can't wait. Please send me some of your weather I've got Thu & Fri off next week, an extra long weekend so a bit of  would be perfect  
Jess - Big  for AF arriving & yes you will do it again we all do & quite rightly so. We have to have hope    without that there is no point doing all the stuff that we do & Candy & Starr are perfect examples that it DOES happen  And 16lb, wow girl that's fantastic, when they went up your  did they remove your insides  
Rachel -  for your appt today, I hope it goes well & that you come away with a plan of action that you are happy with    
Molly -   hope you're ok.

Lots of love to Sair, Shazia, Catwoman, VIL, & everyone else I have rudely forgotten. Have a good day everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Thanks for all your      for appointment today.  They must have worked as it went really well.  Lovely doctor - she actually listened and didn't talk over us all the time which is my normal complaint - and we are starting when next AF arrives  .  She thinks we have been very unlucky with our two attempts so far, but that if they get the drug doses right I should be able to overcome previous problems.  So, bring it on.......................maybe the good old NHS will be able to do what all the fancy London clinics haven't (with the aid of a few non-NHS approved immune drugs of course!)

It's very quiet on here at the moment, but good to see you are here Erica!  I definitely need some weight loss tips - I'm at that 2 week, enthusiasm starting to disappear stage BUT have still resisted all chocolate  

Jess - Have a lovely holiday.  When are you off?

Holly - Very envious of your weather - can we have some please?!  I'm glad everything is going okay with you and hope that the house plans all go well.

KJ - Sorry you lost at squash - I hate competitive sports I'm no good at (pretty much all of them!) as I just get far too competitive and very stroppy when I lose!

Julie - Hope all is well with you and that you're not too busy at work.

Jilly - Good to hear you have a plan.................it always makes me feel better to know where I am going next.

Starr -        for scan later this week.

VIL - Hope Bertie is well on the way to recovery.

Kelly - Hope you're okay and that the twins aren't making you too exhausted.  It'll all be worth it!  DVD of scan sounds brilliant.

Big hellos to everyone else - Claire and babies, Moomin, Candy, Molly, and anyone I've missed

love Rachel xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel  
S*d the weight loss tips Rachel go & celebrate with some chocolate or some  or a bit of both! Great news about today's appt       I've been thinking of you & was hoping you'd come out of it a whole lot more  than you were going into it & you have!
So it all begins with your next AF, marvellous   any idea when that might be?

Erica.xxxx

PS - No tips I'm just doing 4 hours a week at the gym & counting my points.


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Erica    

Mmmm, chocolate, cake...................don't tempt me!!!!!  

AF should be here early next week, so I will have to go in for a day 19 scan and then start downregging after that, so will be stimming etc in April and hoping for a nice 37th birthday present!!

Here's hoping we both get rewarded for our healthy living with  BFPs and new wardrobes of maternity clothes    

Might go and "treat" myself now with a food doctor bagel or a piece of Soreen fruit loaf.......I know how to live!!!

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

here's to our BFP's & wardrobes of maternity clothes Rachel!

You enjoy your "treat" I think I might have one for you too  I hope you really do get the best 37th birthday present possible      

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Sorry I have been awol.Not been too brill.I have been really lacking in energy and have also been suffering really bad with pelvic pain,it actually took me 20 mins to roll from my right to left side in bed today 

So I went to see my m/w yesterday and she chased up my iron levels from the hospital and they were boderline  and that was from 4 weeks ago ,she said they are most deffo lower than that now so I have now got some lovley iron tablets to take.As for the palvic pain I have SPD which I need to see a physio for.M/W gave me some tips on moving around etc but said if it gets too bad they will most probabilly give me crutches OMG !!

Anyway enough about battered old Kelly  I have put a pic of Lilly and Harry in my gallery if anyone wants a peek  

Julie-Ireckon you deserve a holiday love,they are working you too hard.

Candy-Soz its late hun but hope you have a fab holiday.

Jess-WOHOO on the weight loss hunny,I reckon I am eating yours,Ericas and Rachels share of choccie cake etc.. 

Rachel-fantastic news on yout nhs tx hunny,so nice to know you had a good appointment and came out feeling positive.

Starr-thinking of you loads for fri as always hun,cant imagine how your feeling right now and cant wait to hear your news on fri.

Erica-so far today I have had a choc chip muffin and two choccie brownie squares for ya,do ya facy anything else? 

Holly-I am jealous of the weather your having,glad your enjoying it hunny.

Moomin,Catwoman,Kj,Molly and all you other lovlies -hope your all ok

Gotta go and clean up cos Oli was in the garden in his wellies and ran all through the house to go up for a poo and has left a lovely muddy trail for me.

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!

VIL - I have to apologise for being so remiss in my last post and not mentioning your horrible fall with Bertie!!  Glad you are ok and that he will heal quickly.  Can imagine it would have felt horrific at the time.  Hope you are all coping ok with the cast  to all of you!

Starr - not long to go now precious    It's all going to be just fine     loads of 

Jess - the rapidly shrinking one!!  Wooohooo you go girl!  How sensational are you going to be in your bikini clad body having a lux time in the Maldives!!  Big  to you too hunny for the dissapointment.  I know Erica's already said it - but you have to hold on and BELIEVE.  Without BELIEF - it could never possibly happen.....

Erica - hey you - yes my sweets I will send sunshine to you next week seeing you deserve it!  No doubt we'll be like Jodi and sick of it by then    .... as if!  Enjoyed the witty remarks you sent back  

Julie - hello gorgeous    loved your replies!!

KJ - you too - had a good giggle and of course learned a lot too  

Rachel - what great news      Your cons sounds just great  and I'll join in on your toast to a VERY happy 37th birthday and putting away the past to focus on the future     

Kel - it's NO wonder you are SO tired when your iron is sooooooo low!!  Am pleased now you know you can do something about it, but it doesn't solve the getting around issues.... Hope the physio can help you with that as I doubt it's going to get any easier as the twinnies grow... eeek  Guess you just have to take it as easy as you possibly can and don't be afraid to ask for help  

Another few beautiful days... Mr C doesn't think it's fair being a black long haired fluff ball however, he's taken up residence in our wardrobe....!  All else is good.  For those who know, am getting a lot out of my energy healing sessions.  It appears that I did/have a few blocks that need addressing which we are doing.  It's another interesting process and think it's going to be beneficial going forward.

xx's to all and loves to those not mentioned!
H


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning all...

Holly sounds like all is good in Hollyland.. sun and energy healing.. what more could a girly ask for. Glad you are feeling fab.. you so deserve it    

KJ.. squash.. never got that game... looks like far too much hard work. Garden sounds fab!!  No more news from sw ??    

Candy hope you are all having a a lovely time in the sun... not that i'm jealous    

Erika.. the celebrating for you all MUST come true... Fab weight loss too  oh and Jess ! i'm very impressed!!  btw you always manage to put a smile on my face honey   ta xxxx   

Rachel NHS sounding good girl!!  All very positive, hopefully they'll sort out all the blips for you xx 

Julie...Hows you sweetie, hope you're spoiling yourself too.... Any more comeback from the wicked witch of the south ??  Lots of love to you xx   

Molly.. very quiet honey.. hope you're ok ?? Love to you too xxxx   

Kelly ouch sounds painful... Hope it manages to ease up soon ?? How come it took 4 weeks to get your results ?? Take it easy. The pics of Harry and Lily are fab.. amazing. xxx   

Looby.. Hiya!!  Hope you and madam are ok too xxx   

VIL hope Bertie is well on the mend. Hope you are all ok xxx   

Jilly your attitiude is amazing honey.... I'm very impressed!!! xxx   

Love to everyone not mentioned xxx   

All still ok here.. thankyou all for thinking of me. Well 24 hrs to go and am still very nervous. It all looks good (esp when loosing my brekkie !!) I am hopeful. Still we'll know 2morrow. Will try and post when i can but i'm due back to work so won't be till evening.. 
Right must get ready for work... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly - we need to see bump pics!

Starr - all the best for tomorrow 

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Holly - thanks for asking about Bertie's cast.  He only had it on for 5 days and then we saw a consultant who said babies heal so fast that he didn;t need one.    Very relieved.  He's doing really well without it.  Glad your sessions are going well - maybe Mr C needs some too to help him out of the wardrobe...!

Starr - I'll be holding my breath for you tomorrow.      Great news about the morning sickness in a weird way.  Hope you're not feeling too rough but it probably means that Little Starr ("Starrlet"?) is doing well.

Jess - you skinny thing!!!  Well done.  And are you really going to the Maldives?  Me and Moosey have been there twice and it is just the most lovely place.  Have a fantastic time.  Which island are you going to?

Rachel - great news about your appointment.  Let's hope the good old NHS delivers for you.

Kelly - sorry to hear about the SPD - not very nice at all.

This week is my last full time week cos I've managed to reduce my hours slightly so I can work four days - hurray!  And next week we're going to Centreparcs!!!  People seem to divide into two camps when I tell them.  Some say "Oh god, what a nightmare" and others say "Wow - that's gonna be so much fun".  I'm insanely excited.  We never went when I was a kid (I was deprived!) and I think I'm making up for it now.  I'll probably fall out of a tree or something...!  

Hello to Julie, Erika, Struthie, Jilly, Kim, Candy and everyone else.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

VIL..i'm in the 'ooh that'll be fun' camp..its .like being in the famous five zooming around on bikes..you simply must hire a trailer for bertie to go in 

must fly, another afternoon of sheer excitement on the childrens ward 

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just popping on to send some     to starr for tomorrow, not that you need it, I'm just so sure everything is going to be FINE 

very quiet on here, are we all missing Candy. reckon we should start a riot while she's away ..who wants to join in  we could do REALLY BIG WRITING or gazillions of one word posts....

i must get out more  think spending hour upon hour in a hospital cubicle with the door shut (heffalump has MRSA on top of everything else  )is starting get to me  and i've still got to get through tomorrow aaaaarggghh

love to all

kj x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Good luck Starr for tomorrow   

Looking forward to hearing your news,

Lots of love to you

Shazia xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Good Luck for tomorrow Starr​
                                          

Will be thinking of you and hoping 'little starlett' has a lovely little heart beat


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow Starr


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK STARR*           
Will be thinking of you and praying for a strong heartbeat from Little Star (Twinkle )

Love the idea of being naughty whilst Candy is away KJ  Do you think Looby will be really strict with us ?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*LETS TRY IT AND SEE!!!!*


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

KJ - Are you sure that's big enough?


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D15%255F1%255F63%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I can 
see you  ​


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

If any of you can spare any   please send them this way.
Father-in-law was admitted to hospital during the night and is not at all good, currently in intensive care. The family were requested to get there pretty quick a few hours ago. I'm waiting for an update from my dh as & when he can let me know what's happened. So I'm stuck at home feeling rather useless (can't be there as s-i-l made it clear it was family only & I'm not family).


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

BunBun... so hope your f-i-l improves honey...sending you loads of love and       and grrr to the s-i-l!! xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Thankyou all so much for my lovely BIG messages !!

Looks like the new boss is gonna be tough though  

Am feeling rather terrified... See you all later xxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Starr,hope all goes well xxx

Bunbun - hope your fil is soon on the mend xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Starr, you're gonna be fine, OK? OK? thinking of you very much    
BunBun..sorry to hear about FIL..what a wicked SIL..sending     

kj x
runs off and hides from looby


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

You girls are soooooooooooooo naughty, but hey - bovered!!  I'm all for being naughty.... but think I'm looking at being replaced soon - any takers?  Thank goodness we have Looby to keep you lot in line!!

Starr - I'm thinking of you so much but know it's all going to be FANTASTIC!  Can't wait to log on in the morning to read  

Bunbun - that's horrible.  I really hope your FIL will pull thru this and I hope your SIL sees sense.  I'm sure your DP would welcome your support and how short sighted of her     to you.

Struthie - oh svelte one!  Nice to see you too babes 

xx's and goodnight, enjoy your Friday!
H


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning all 

Hi to Looby who is hiding out and keeping an eye on us  bet Candy has told you to keep a close watch on us all hasnt she??!! 

Starr-Been thinking of you loads hunny,wish we could all be there with you.Cant wait to hear your news             

Kj-ah bless ya,you must be bored to bits stuck in the same room.

Julie-you ok sweeite??hows Angel lately??

Struthie-I reckon you Jess,Rachel and Erica have got a secret diet club cracking off somewhere 

Vil-glad bertie is healing quickly hun.

Moomin-hows your car

Bunbun-oh hun,sorry your left out regards f.i.l hope he is ok  

Holly-you might be able to get out of moderating but I hope you realise you cant leave us!!! I would have liked to be a mod but dont think I am gonna have much spare time soon.Think Kj would be a FAB mod though 

Nothing new from me,feeling a bit sick from the iron tablets but thats just me,its all worth it I say.Mum and dad have bought us a lovely white swinging crib,its lovley.

Michael is not playing rugby tomorrow so we are taking Oli out on one of those days out with Thomas,so guess I will be riding trains all day 

Love to all.Missed my brekkie so am off in search of something yummy to eat

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie,

Glad Angel is much better,shes a tinker isnt she??!! Hows work at the mo with your pg colleaugue??

Dont know about anyone else but I cant stop thinking about Starr-she so deserves some good news. 

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Thinking of you Starr...wishing you all the love and luck in the world...and a few more of these...                   

Big hugs to everyone...  

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Very special             for Starr - really excited for you and hope that by now you've seen your lovely little Starrlet and that all's well... will have to wait for news till tomorrow as picking my 4-year-old neice up from school at 3pm and taking her swimming so won't be able to log on later! 

   to for your FIL BunBun - I hope he'll pull through. Can't believe your insensitive SIL - OF COURSE you're family! How dare she! 

Hi KJ!   Work sounds tough at the mo - poor little heffalump - MRSA on top of everything else!  Any news from SW on the little girls yet?    to you!

 Looby!

Hope you're having a great  Canders!

Holly - glad you are enjoying the  - GORGEOUS day here today, Spring is definitely here - primroses and violets are out in the woods... I went out to turn the generator off really late the other night and spooked a BADGER that was having a feed from under the bird table near the front door! Never seen them that close to the house before. Luckily the real Molly was asleep otherwise I think it would have been carnage - and not sure who'd have come off worst!!  I am confused about your house - have you just bought one, or a plot? I bought a Velux window off Ebay and a FANTASTIC tap for when we get our extension - was £400 in John Lewis, but cost just over £100 on Ebay (second hand, but unused and still in box)! Energy healing sounds fantastic.  BTW, been meaning to say I've got an old boy coming to check out our lay-lines! Will let you know what he says... 

Kelly - really love your new pic - you are really BLOOMING, aren't you!  Sorry you've been feeling rough though hunny - the SPD sounds horrible.  How lovely of your family to surprise you with the 4d scan! 

Moomin - hope you are all better now - what a scarey thing to happen!! 

...and VIL - POOR Bertie!  And poor you - you must have felt dreadful!  Glad he's making a good recovery now.... say hi to Moosey! 

Julie - hope you are doing okay... IS the  back at work yet? Really hope not!!! Glad Angel's doing well. I LOVE getting your lovely texts!   

Erica - I'm with Starr - LOVE your posts! You make us all  even on the downest days - thank you, special one!  Have you heard anything from Catwoman yet? Really hope everything's going swimmingly and she's just too busy to post...just need to know that she recovered okay. x

Jilly - more      for next time!

Jess - aw, hunny - don't be too hard on yourself - we've ALL done it (and will continue to do it!)  but as the other girls said you've GOT to have hope! Really jealous about your holiday - and  on your weight-loss - FANTASTIC!

Rachel - really glad your appt went so well and you were listened to - brilliant that you can have an NHS go incorporating the private immune tx! Sending you shedloads of  for getting back on the rollercoaster! 

Sair -  hope all's well with you and the twinnies.

Struthie - my goodness you've done AMAZINGLY well with the weight-loss!  There'll soon be nothing left of you!

Murtle - HELLO! Hope all's well with you. 

Right, better post this and get on - LOADS to do!

Love to you all,
Molly


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Ha Ha Ha!!!!        
That's fantastic news Julie! Now you can get your retribution in - ENJOY! 
Love Molly
X


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys, popped on via gprs to see if any news posted from starr   

Not really read much as Jacob is all ready for a swim, but did want to say hahahah for Julis news, how good is that ! 

Holly, don't be poaching any of my new recruits, been working on Kim to take over from me or work along side us for months  

Kim lol

Cx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Molly thats sweet of you,I'm getting there!
Hope you are well xxx

Julie - thats so funny,serves her right,I hope you will be very bossy!

Starr - thinking of you lots.

Kelly - love the new pic


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Hope all is going well for starr,I am gonnna keep logging on till she posts 

Julie-fanbloomintastic news about your EX boss   can sense how happy you are in your last post. Glad you hd a heart to heart with the other lady too.

Molly-aww thanks hun. Hope you enjoy your swimming 

Candy-hope your having a lovely time hun.

Right off too get my second load of washing in now,its a lovley day

Kelly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*  Right, before I do my post Candy I just want you to know that it's KJ leading me astray, you'll see when you have time to read back    *


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel  
Hope you celebrated your successful appt, I did for you! 
Have a good weekend.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie  
Eh missus a new wardrobe of maternity clothes for you too   in fact all of us still awaiting our turn    Ex-boss   talk about Karma that’s bl**dy brilliant!
Have a great weekend,

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly   
Hope the iron tablets are making you feel better & great new pic by the way  
Have a great weekend,

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly 
Replaced  You're not going anywhere are you? Just too busy with new house I hope  Thanks for the lovely sunshine it makes you feel so much better doesn't it. Just make sure you make it last over my few days off  Energy healing sessions sound great & love Mr C's new bedroom 
Have a great weekend precious,

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr 
Ah hun I'm happy if I make you smile   but believe me the grin you are going to have on your face today is going to be the biggest yet!
Lots of            for your scan I can't wait to hear your news.
Have a good weekend,

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

VIL   
Good to hear that Bertie is healing fast bless his little heart & your shorter working week sounds great   
Have a great weekend,

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

BunBun 
Sorry to hear about your FIL   sending lots of          for him.
Sorry but I must send a good old   for SIL too, insensitive  
Hope your weekend is as good as it can be,

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly   
Ah thanks lovely lady. I love making people happy, smile or just taking their minds off their stresses for a little while so mission accomplished! I haven’t heard from Claire I've left her alone as I guess she's busy but I will text her over the weekend to see how they all are. Don't get working too hard   
Have a great weekend,

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

to Struthie (fab weight loss well done you), Shazia (  to Lainey & Toby), Moomin (  to Megan), Murtle (fancy seeing you here   ) Sair (  to twins) hope you all have a lovely weekend,

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy 
Happy holiday  hope you enjoyed swimming & that I'm not in trouble (go for the ring leader I say   )

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ  
I've done as you asked & think page 4 belongs to me      
I’m not hiding from Looby I’m hiding behind you 
Have a great weekend,

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly 
Busy at work yeah ok  
Sorry, haven't had time for pm's I've been far too busy doing personals on the thread  
Will  you over the weekend, well maybe if I'm bored with nothing else to do    

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry got to keep going I want a whole page to myself


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

for the lovely Holly.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

this is me today, gorgeous day, it's Friday & now it's home time, whoppeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Mission accomplished   ladies.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

erika you are very BAD!!! no use at all hiding behind me..am only ickle...
that smiley is me too, having finally escaped from work an hour ago....isnt the Spring a wonderful time of year   

C'mon Starr..share your news  

love the pic Kelly

julie- oh sweet justice is all i can say for your boss make sure she has to sharpen all the pencils by hand...

fliipin knickers..if Candy and Holly are both gonna desert us what are we gonna dooooooo..i know REVOLT       

laters

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

ITs all GOOD NEWS !!!!!!!!!

Well after a rather long wait at the clinic, and scrutinising the doc's face while she was scanning before she turned the screen round........ There it was a little heartbeat inside a little blob!! I couldn't believe it lots of tears    and Pete had the biggest smile on his face i've ever seen. It all looks good, the right size for my dates and strong heartbeat... even got a piccie
.... ok it's a fizzy blob but it's our fuzzy blob. I've never felt such relief.

The lovely bit was the doc went and saw the consultant, who was really pleased. He went through all my notes and said he thought that i should take heparin injections for the next few weeks as a precaution and that they want me to have the very best care. I was really quite touched as he seamed to really care about us. I've got another scan on 30th march..

Thank you all so much, i love the fact that you all are on this journey with me and care so much. Love you all xxx

Love
Happy Starr and Twinkle (or starlet??)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps Erika sooooooo naughty Looby's gonna   get you !!!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Now where's that Naughty Erika <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D3%252F3%255F2%255F107%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr

Fantastic news hunny.I am over the flippin moon for you babes you so deserve this!!!!! Enjoy every minute!!!!!   well done and congrats

YOU ARE PREGNANT

kELLY

PS Erica-pmsl at your post (page) you nutter.Made me laugh lots you did


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Starr

That is such fantastic news and I'm so, so happy for you, Pete and Starrlet.       

It's great to hear that your consultant is going to take such good care of you too.  Look after yourselves.


I knew it was going to be good news when I logged on and you've made my evening!!

Love Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Wonderful news Starr. I am so thrilled for you both.

You deserve nothing but the very best treatment. I am glad the consultant recognises what a special young lady you are. 

Lots of love to you, Pete and Twinkle  

Erica - a whole page to yourself....  respect  

Candy - checking up on us on hols  ....guess you had an inkling we'd be trouble....but KJ started it


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Starr - I have just got in from work,I wanted to tell you how chuffed I am for you!
Thanks to Kelly for texting me the good news too,now take care xxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

ohhhhhh star sooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you.  how nice that you saw a lovely nhs person.  you look after your little twinkle lovely.  sitting here smiling for you, dh and little twinkle. xxxx

ahhhhh at last your company have seen sense and put lovely julie angel in charge!  see I knew living down the road I could pop in and tell them that they had it all wrong   
you deserve it lovely.
what are you going to have the X boss wicked wicked lady doing first, sweeping the office with a broom the size of a paint brush?  or cutting the lawn with some nail scissors or put her on filing and then tell her it was all filed incorrectly and she has to completely overhaul the whole filing system after cleaning out the mens toilets without rubber gloves!
or put her on reception for all her 3 days and then you won't have to see her!  

just a little update on my little harvey, he is one on monday.  it has been a special fun year, he is such a happy chappy, i feel so blessed and really cannot believe he has only been in my life for one year, it seems forever but only 5 minutes, so wierd.  
i'm going to write him a letter about his first year and put it away in his box of bits, as he won't ever know what fun we have had and i want him to know, and also just in case anything ever happened to me i want him to know how much he has changed my life and how much his mummy loves him.

loves to holly, starr, julie, jess, kelly (hope your NRG is getting better), vil (have a good hol, i love CP), candy (have a fab hol too), sair, mad norty lady erika, catwoman and her lovely twinnies, struthie, rachel b and all you other special ladies.  lovin you all.  i always read every few days if i don't post that often!  
crxxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

HEY, why didn't i get a star sign thingy?!!!!!!
maybe i'm just too bad!!!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

You need to put your birthday in your profile hun  

xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi everyone
i rarely post but just saw Starr's news! Congratulations a 2007 baby - you'll have lots to celebrate this Christmas!
Does anyone know more info about Catwoman's twins - weight and names?
Thx
Fran


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

GREAT NEWS STARR         
over the flippin moon and back for you
i like starlet  and if its born with red hair you can just tweak it a bit to scarlet 

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww you lot are so lovely... made me cry...      Love you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OK enough about me.....  

Julie... i say revenge is a dish best served cold...She's got to be worried  ha ha I reckon the best thing would be to constantly check her work... i'd say it won't be up tp your standard!!!  love to you xxxx

CR I can't believe Harvey is 1 so soon.... The letter sounds lovely... Have a great day with your little man xx

Erika.. bet you're having an easy day today after all that naughtiness yesterday!!  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend in the sunshine!! Got a hen night tonight.... hmm i'll be the sober one in the corner asleep!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx to all


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

thx julie - hope you're ok x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - have only just had a chance to log on and both me and Richard are so pleased that all went well with your scan, we were both thinking of you yesterday.

So will you still be playing rounders      

Take care of yourself and your precious cargo.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr so excited for you, roll on the next scan x hope everyone is enjoying the sun, I sent it home for you guys especially  Cx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Starr am so pleased for you both, what a relief. Now you can relax a little more and enjoy.


Love the ticker btw     

Shazia xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Starr - sooooooooooooo happy for you and Pete!  Just absolutely KNEW you'd do it!  Have had the biggest smile on for you!  YIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE you are an INSPIRATION!!!

      


All my love to you all and happy happy vibes!!

Holly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Starr - so pleased for you.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Looby


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Oh Starr...I'm so so pleased for you hun.  You must both be so relieved.  It's great that they are taking good care of you too.

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy...        

Much love
Sarah xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

ERIKA said:


> Looby


Truthfully !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Looby - Ok ok yes it was me! But hey, nah nah nah you can't get me  
Starr - Oh wow, hate to say it but told you so    So pleased your scan went well & you got to see little Starlet. Believe me it isn't only you & Pete with tears in your eyes. Congratulations & very best wishes to you both. Your hospital sound wonderful & I love that new ticker of yours  
KJ -    can't wait for you to be in charge!
Murtle - Impressive eh!  I was sooooooooo determined to have a whole page to myself. Glad you picked out KJ as the ringleader too  
CR -  to the gorgeous Harvey, blimey where did that year go? The box is lovely idea by the way.
Candy - Obviously you either didn't notice or didn't consider my behaviour naughty, told you I was a good girl  
Julie - Hope you had a lovely weekend & a good shopping trip at Bluewater  
Holly -     simply for being you.
Jilly -  for being you!

Lots of  to Jess, Catwoman, Kelly, Rachel, Sair, Struthie & all not mentioned, hope you had a lovely weekend.

Erica.xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D18%252F18%255F3%255F110%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Hey where's me horse


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

think this one is yours Looby   
I'm off again, can't afford to get caught


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ladies, 
Just thought I'd let you know that I've just heard from the lovely Catwoman  
She sends you all her  & apologies for not being in touch for a while. All is well with her, Hamish & Eve & she will be in touch soon. She hasn't been well & the baby blues have hit her quite hard but she is feeling much better.

Claire - Masses of       &     I'm relieved that you are all ok & sorry you've had such a tough time.   lots & I wanted you to know that we are all thinking of you very much. Take as much time as you need & we look forward to catching up with you soon. Look after yourself sweetheart & lots of love to the 3 of you. (Looking forward to some pics of the precious Hamish & Eve too  bet they are gorgeous)

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm fine Julie  hope you are too.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

ERIKA said:


> think this one is yours Looby
> I'm off again, can't afford to get caught


I'll catch you - Just gotta get past this  traffic <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F5%255F11%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Loobs.... you're encouraging her....... it's all gonna end in tears!!!

Claire sending you a big       Hope you're feeling better soon honey xxxxxxxxxxx

Julie.. isn't that always the same, when you've got money to spend you never find anything... and whn you're skint there's loads you want. Big    to you.

Just wanted to say thanks again for all my lovely messages.... I really don't know what i'd do without you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Catch up again soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lovin this banter  

Just a quickie - My 96 year old Nana passed away yesterday    I'm so pleased I saw her last month when I visited the family.  While her passing is for the best I'm always very emotional at funerals even tho I know she will live in my heart forever.  I'm not going to be around much over the next week with one thing and another so will love you all muchly until next time.

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thought I would try and do a bit of a catch up ......  

Holly - Sorry to hear about your Nana ..... I am always the same at funerals     .  Sending lots of love and hugs your way

Loobs and Erika - You are both as bad as each other, but the banter is great and you have put a smile on my face tonight.  

Erika - glad you managed to get a page to yourself      

Julie - How are you doing Hun?  So the evil woman is coming back and you are now going to be her boss, I bet she is wishing she hadn't been so nasty to you      How is Angel?

Kelly - How are you doing hun?  You are a bit quiet at the moment.  Are you still ok for us popping in to see you next month after the wedding?  Might have some stuff for you if you want it as my friend is seeing my mum on Wednesday and taking clothes and toys.  Will let you know if there is anything suitable.    

Sair - Just seen your ticker can't believe you are 31 weeks already, have you started buying anything yet?

Starr - How are you feeling?  Has it sunk in yet that you are having a baby, love the ticker by the way    

KJ - Any news from the social worker, coming up your way next week, going shopping in Guildford with my mum, probably Tuesday    

Candy - Hope you are having a lovely holiday.

Rachelb - how are you doing? Are you doing your NHS cycle at the Wessex?  

Catwoman - Looking forward to seeing the photos of your gorgeous twins. Sending you loads of love and hugs

All is good here, have finally got my car back today and bill for £320, so now got to send in all the bits and pieces to Asda and wait for them to refund me the money.

Megan is enjoying her solids and is now on 3 meals a day, had her weighed last week and she is now 19lb 3oz !!!

Got my mum for the week next week, which I am really looking forward to.  Megan has got her nursery trial session on Thursday where I have to leave her there for half an hour .... what am I going to be like

Back at work 3 weeks tomorrow, can't believe how quick the 6 months have gone, but at least I am only going back part time.

Right better go and clear up dinner, DH is asleep on the sofa, anyone would think he has been at work all day !!!!

Love to all

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all

Well int the telly rubbish tonight? Ok so yes I am a couch potato !!!!! 

Holly-Sorry to hear about your Nana hunny,what a great age though if thats any consolation.We will all be there holding your hand when you need us sweetie.Glad you got to see her a while back too.big loves chick   

Moomin-yey!!! i am still up for seeing you,cant wait to meet Megan. Please dont go to any trouble for us.You do know its very welcome though  all that stuff you gave us at the meet is fab   glad you car is sorted and hope you get your money back easily. Cant believe your back at work soon,both you and Megan will be fine hunny.

Erica-thanks for the update on Catwomn hunny 

Catwoman-hunny we are all thinking of you lots and your 2 precious bundles.Cant wait to hear from you.Sending huge hugs your way sweetie.  

Starr-love the ticker  believe me when I say it will fly by  enjoy every minute babe.

Julie-hope you ok hun and that your not too busy at work

Sair-when your next appointment hun hows things going??

Huge huggles to all you other lovlies,its v quiet here at the mo.

Nothing much from me.We are slowly getting ready for Olivers 6th   b'day party,glad we can get that in before the babies arrive.

Its 11 years tomorrow since Michaels dad died and we always go as a family to the crematorium to see his name in the book and take some flowers.Its always an emotional time but I know for sure it will hit me and Michael bad cos we always think of what he is missing with his grandson and now with 2 more on the way,so best take a good supply of kleenex 

Catch ya all soon

Kelly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly -did you post at the wrong time then !!! Seem to have stopped mid sentence !!!!  By the way love the bump picture !!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

holly - so sorry to hear about your nan  my grandad lived till he was 96 too..the fact that he was old and ready to go didnt make me feel better one little bit. the fact he was so old made it all the more poignant, it was like a huge link to the past was gone..he could remember when it was mostly horses on sandy roads before motor cars (as he called them) started driving about, when tv's first came out etc etc..i mourned the era his life had spanned..i've nothing much now except photos to remind what life was like back then..he bought it to life with the way he told all his stories..and on top of that, once your grandparents are gone you know which generation will go next  eeek my heart goes all cold when i think too far down that road...didnt mean to get all morbid, just wanted you to know i understand that its not all about 'well they had a good innings'   

I'm keeping well quiet now..can see Erika's totally up for taking all the blame

enjoy Guildford Moomin 

no news form the sw  but we have been invited to an adoption 'exchange' next week where our LAand 2 neighbouring ones will be there with profiles  

laters all

kj
slopes off to the corner whistling innocently


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

keemjay said:


> I'm keeping well quiet now..can see Erika's totally up for taking all the blame
> 
> kj
> slopes off to the corner whistling innocently


No good playing innocent Missy  <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F2%255F126%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

ERIKA said:


> think this one is yours Looby
> I'm off again, can't afford to get caught


Follow that plane <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F3%255F109%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - Lots of  for you. KJ has pretty much said it all really. I understand your hurt & will be thinking of you very much over the next week. Take care lovely girl.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ -  Sloping off innocently, who are you trying to kid? Fancy trying to get me to take the blame  missus, you'd better be ready to do some serious 

Looby - Call that a boat     now this  is a boat!!! Ha ha ha I'm off again! 
Morning Julie


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie as I'm manically busy this week as work is frantic, but I'm taking a day off tomorrow to go to Cheltenham races so trying to get ahead! 

Firstly - Starr.  still really excited about your news! Your c/s sounds great - very reasssuring that they're giving special care to a very special person and very special cargo... 

Holly -  for you and your sad news. KJ's post was lovely and I can't really think of anything to add...  But we are all thinking of you lovely... 

Erica - thanks so much for the update on Catwoman.  You are being very naughty at the moment - when Candy gets back she will whip your  !!

 to Jilly - saw on the other thread about your appt with your c/s... hoping the lap will do the trick again! 

Catwoman - sorry to hear you've been feeling rough, but good that you are on the mend now... must be SO hard with two little ones to cope with - hope you are getting plenty of help from friends and family - and the medical profession too! 

Kelly - hope you're feeling better after the iron rush!  to you and Michael for your sad day tomorrow...

Moomin -  Megan sounds so grown up already - can't believe you're back to work soon - where has the time gone! 

KJ - adoption exchange sounds interesting - hope there's some suitable profiles for you.   

Julie - don't work too hard sweetheart - make sure you save a BIG pile of work for you-know-who! 

Hope you're all enjoying the  today...
Loads of love to everyone,
Molly
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Me Molly?  
Enjoy your well earned day off at the races, hope you don't back one like Loobys  
Lots of love

Erica.xxx

PS My  could do with whipping into shape, well that or liposuction!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=200]    HI LOOBY    [/move]

cant catch me-ee 

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just watch me try  

  ​


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Now where's that Erika gone

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F6%255F3%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Right this should catch her 

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D403%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey its Dusty Bin


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey no taking the  missus I had a tv career with Ted Rodgers you know................
Must go, I'm knackered now it's all this running about!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

[bgcolor=#09ff00]YOO HOOOOOOOO![/bgcolor]


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F2%255F112%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









I Can HEAR you  ​


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OOH what's happened   The colous have gone all posh

Erika and Looby.. you're both as bad as each other....   but soooooo funny xxx

Holly so sorry about your Nana... Doesn't matter what age they are.. a loss is a loss. Look after yourself sweetie.. xxxx

Kelly and Michael.. hope today was ok xxx

Kj... i know what you're doing !!! Good Luck tommorow night honey xxx

Love to all.. must dash got a friend coming round.. was supposed to be going to the cinema.. but chances are i'd fall asleep in my popcorn !!

See ya xxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

poor you starr, falling asleep in your popcorn lol..just goes to show little starlet is getting bigger and stronger 

was just popping on quickly before work but have just got a call saying my shifts cancelled..grrr would have had a bit of a lie in if i'd known before..ah well, can get out and enjoy the sun instead 

we should be getting more details of the 2 little girls in the post today  and if we want to meet the sw then he would like to meet us   we shall see...am trying to remain with my feet firmly on the ground...am excited and terrified all at once...

right mustmake the most of my new opportunies today..and think Candys back today so better start behaving 

mwahs all round  

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oops left myself logged on all morning..have been out and enjoying a fab walk and coffee in the sunshine with my friend 
did get the girls info..have only had a quick look but am liking what i see so far..am saying no more  off to read properly now...

 julie, hope everything ok your end 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ -       for the details on the 2 little girls. "Start behaving now" yeah right  
Julie -   hope you're ok.
Starr - There are worst places to fall asleep  hope you had a lovely evening with your friend.
Looby - Just limbering up for our next bout  next week.

Bigs loves  to everyone & have a good few days. I'm not back in work until Monday  so will catch up with you all then. I've got a lovely long weekend to look forward to & the sunshine makes it so much better. DF has just rang, he's been messed about with his return to Germany date for months now but it has finally been confirmed today. 3rd April so only 3 weeks & sooner than thought  Feeling a bit weird now guess I was in denial. Oh well, just another test of character    

Take care all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

We are back, but both J & I have a tummy bug, I have been throwing up all night, while hes filling his nappies 10 to the dozen again, so won't be around much for next few days, Louby hope you can carry on keeping an eye out for me.

NOt read anything, but couldn't miss Kims bit, glad you finally have the details  

Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie...

KJ hope the reports on the girls are as good as you think    

Candy and J... hope you feel better soon  xxxxxxxxxxx

Love to all.. am off out in a bit, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Candy we've all been very good <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F22%255F26%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Well all except that Naughty Erika


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry I've been AWOL.  Just been a bit grumpy and anti social for the last few days.

Waiting for AF to arrive (that probably explains the grumpy bit) so I can arrange day 19 appointment for this next cycle, but it seems my body doesn't want to know.

Anyway, hope all is good with all of you.

Candy and Jacob -   get well soon.

Julie - Brilliant to hear you are now boss of ex-boss.     I'm sure you wouldn't abuse your position but............ 

Erica - looks like you've been misbehaving whilst Candy has been away!!  Sorry to hear that DF is being sent back to Germany so soon - that must be really tough.  Will that cause any problems for your FET timing?  I hope not.

Holly - So sorry to hear your news.  It doesn't matter how old grandparents are, their loss still leaves a really big hole.  I hope you and your family are all coping ok.

KJ - Great to hear that there has been some more news on the 2 little girls.    for you

Starr - Hope you aren't feeling too sick and tired.

Moomin - yes, it is Southampton we're going to.  Luckily we'll be under the care of a really lovely doctor there and not the "big cheese" (you know who I mean!!).  I'm sure he doesn't get involved in the cases of mere NHS patients!  Hope all is good with you, Megan and Richard.

kelly - Hope you're doing okay and not in too much discomfort.



Big hellos to all the other girls - Jess, Molly, Victoria, Looby, Sair and Catwoman


Love 

Grumpy Rachel xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

this me, I've been a very good girl too   

Racehl - sorry you're feeling grumpy  green and blacks have the answer 

sorry you've come back with a lurgy Candy..hope you've got some Dioralyte leftover from last time 

i'm a bit stressed out by the enormity of deciding about whether these 2 little ones are right for us..doing my head in to be honest..have had a weird day chewing it all over, simply dont know how i get to the answers
hmmmm

love to all

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys, got to be quick as little man is up

Kim you bet I have lots left over as J never ended up using more than 1 or 2 sachets and most of that went down the sink, I am fine now, so was a 24hour for me, thanks, no bad nappie last night for J either, so hoping hes on the mend to....  hope last night made things a bit clearer in your mind, its a very hard path you are following at the moment, with so many what ifs

Green & Blacks .... yummy

Starr still smiling  

Kisses to Molly, Holly, Erica, Killy, Jes, Cat (Think I need to find your last post), Murtle, Rachel, Moom, Kelly, Angel Julie, Loub and everyone not mentioned personally C x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

phew, we all got away without having our  whipped


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Real quickie for KJ as running around like   at the mo....
I can only imagine how difficult it is for you both, trying to decide if these two little ones are right for you.  I don't know how the process works, but if you are feeling really daunted by the enormity, can you break it down into little steps....? Can you tentatively take it a little further and then see how that progresses? I realise you're dealing with a whole host of emotions - yours and the other parties' so you'll be walking on eggshells and not wanting to raise anyone's hopes...but the more you know, the surer you'll get - one way or another.  As Julie wisely says... (  ) you can only follow your heart. I just KNOW you'll make the right decision though sweetheart. 

Glad you & Jacob are feeling better Candy - we missed you! 

Special   for Holly (hope you're okay), Rachel (sure your body will play ball when it's ready ) and Erica (hope you're having a good few days off and can make the most of DF's time with you...  )

Big   to Julie, Jess, Starr, Kelly, Sair, Moomin, VIL & Moosey, Looby, Struthie, Shazia, Catwoman, Jilly, Murtle, Lily and all.

Love Molly
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks you lovelies 
nobodys forcing us to make a decision at the moment, just because we're got their forms deosnt mean we have to say yes or no right away. we can meet with their sw and  talk it over with him and get more info..on meeting us he may well decide we're not suited anyway! so theres plenty of time to chew it all over. i'm just stressed cos i wanted a 'feeling' to hit me one way or the other and it didnt happen, i just feel like they 'might' be right which doesnt feel good enough...time will tell 
in the meantime we have a lovely weekend coming up so willl be well occupied for a couple of days....
have good weekends everyone 

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

ERIKA said:


> Looby - Just limbering up for our next bout  next week.


I'm ready - Ding ding round 2 <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F24%255F3%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy........................
You're a  girl & when you read back you will soon realise that what KJ & Looby are saying about being well behaved is very similar to the results of your tummy bug!

Looby -  whatever  & anyway it's round  stupid  I sooooooo won the first one! This is going to be easy especially as you can't count! Think you're more of a ding dong  
KJ -   I think you drank too much at the weekend & pickled your brain. That or you're just being sneaky 

Will be back with personals later, can't believe the snow  must go & limber up cos that Looby will be after me soon enough 

Erica.xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Ski's Huh <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F8%255F17%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Me silly -  round 2 - thats what i said


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Aaahhhhhhhh you cheat, you changed it  ok it's going to get dirty then!
Yeah, ski's to start off with  & while I'm at it you can have this


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there girls

Having a bit of a busy day and off to acupuncture in a moment but just wanted to say   and  to you all.

Hope you're all okay.

Back tomorrow hopefully!

love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - Hi fruit  hope you're ok & had a lovely weekend  
Candy - Good to hear that you & J are feeling better  & hoping you both feel 100% very soon.
Rachel - Big loves sweetheart  for feeling a tad grumpy & miserable. Hoping AF arrives soon it will make you feel so much better  & then you can make your day 19 appt  I haven't been misbehaving by the way, there are just a couple of people trying to make me into a scapegoat  Enjoy acupuncture.
KJ - You will find the answers     I just know it.
Molly -   to you busy lady.
Looby - Quote to Candy "we've all been good except that naughty Erica"  & a good  to you! 
Jilly - 

Hello  & loves to Jess, Catwoman, Sair, Kelly, Moomin & all not mentioned. I had a nice couple of days, didn't do anything special but spent some nice quality time with DF 

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi All 

Sorry not been around much.Got a dead busy week,got Olivers birthday a wedding and appointments to fit in,then Olivers big party on Sunday.Roll on this time next week. 

Hope everyone else is ok,promise I will be back on track after this week when all has calmed down.Cant believe Oli is gonna be 6   Its gone so quick.

Julie-you ok hun??

Kj-hope you had plenty of time at the w/e to mull things over,I understand its a huge desision,the biggest one you will ever have to make,but we all know you will make the right one,we are all 100% behind you chuck 

Rachel-Enjoy your accu sweetie

Moomin-you ok?? v.quiet at the mo 

Erica and Looby-I reckon we ought to watch you two at the summer meet   cheeky rascals

Huge hello's to all,hope your all ok

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - I am still here just having a busy week as got my mum staying for the week


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moomin

Oh yeah silly me   forgot your mum is with you this week.Have a lovley time   

Hows everyone else  Its v quiet  

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello I'm here !!  

Sorry been awol... everything is much harder work at the mo...just want to collapse the min i get home...

Been thinking i need a iui friends fix... anyone fancy a meet up?? Say May ish. Let me know...

Love to all esp Kj with your decisions... xxxxxxxxxx

Love me xxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Hope everyone is ok - it's been very quiet on here!

Starr - Sorry you're feeling rough - but all in a good cause!!  I'd love to meet up although May might be a little tricky for me, but if others can make it and it's a weekend I'm free then definitely.  

KJ - Hope you're okay and beginning to get a sense of what you want to do.  I suppose the only thing I can compare your situation with in terms of trying to work out if it feels "right", is when you meet your future husband/partner.  I think there are only a very few people who know that someone is "the one" straightaway - for most of us that feeling only develops over months, even years.  So perhaps it is similar when meeting your prospective little ones?  You don't need to be struck with a huge sense of them being the ones for it to, in fact, be right.  I hope that made sense!!

Julie - Hope you're okay, busy planning some lovely little tasks for evil ex-boss when she comes back to work  

Erica - How's the health and fitness campaign going?  Mine is floundering a little - the only weight coming off is from my top half (where I definitely don't need to lose it!), so much so that when I tried on a new work suit yesterday I needed a size 10 jacket and size  16 skirt!!  Desperately hoping the bottom half will catch up - not that it will ever make size 10!!  Hope you are having more joy.

Holly - Hope you are ok at this sad time.  

Candy - hope you and Jacob are both fighting fit now.

Moomin - Have a lovely week with your mum.

Kelly - Hope Oli enjoys his party (and that it isn't too much work for you!)

Hi to everyone else - Molly, Jess, Catwoman, Sair, looby, Bunbun, Jilly and anyone I have missed

All now seems to be set for next IVF.  I think ideally I should have left another month inbetween, but having been lucky enough to get an NHS go I don't want to risk delaying it.  Anyway, day 19 appointment is booked for next Thursday and apparently a courier is delivering a box of drugs to me on Friday!

lots of love to all

Rachel xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey it's quiet, where are you all   
Well at least I've scared that Looby off   

Starr - That's a fab idea  a meet now the weather is picking up would be lovely. You're bound to be feeling tired at the moment with your body working so hard, hope you're getting lots of rest   
Rachel - Ahhhhhh fab news     you get back on that rollercoaster girl, nothing ventured, nothing gained   Good luck for your appt next Thu     & the arrival of your important package on Fri. Wishing you all the luck in the world with this tx cycle. My diet & exercise regime has been put on hold for the next week or 2. I was doing 4 hours a week & had lost 11lb. With DF going away on the 1st Apr we are making the most of our time together so lots of eating & drinking & evenings in instead of the gym. I'll start it all again once he's gone back, honest   

 hope everyone else is well & happy.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya peeps 

rachel, thank you for your words..the only fly in the ointment in your comparison with meeting the right partner is that we have to make decisions without actually face to face meeting the children, its all on paper (tho we may get to see a video or do a distant blind viewing) they dont introduce you to children till everythings signed and sealed..we dont have time to get to know them and decide after a while if they are right..its too late to decide they dont fit with us after we've been introduced as mummy and daddy!

i'm not sure if i'll be able to do a may meet..its birthday month in our house and i've a lot going..esp as its dh's 40th and trying to organise party and surprises....

kelly - dont overdo it with your busy week 

holly     

erika..am surprised you have time to come on ff..arent you having the mother of all sausage-fests?

must fly back to work..working with my new little one again this week, he's such a sweetie..he's living with his granny now and the situation is much better for him..really enjoying the atmosphere there..lots of fun and teenage girls mucking about with clothes etc..littlun loves all the goings on and is coming on great 

love to all 

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi all you lovely, gorgeous gals!

Sorry been awol - mega busy with work & trying to get ready for fab hol to Maldives at Easter - sorry did I mention we're off to the Maldives?!!!!!   Yeah, everyone at work is fed up with me harping on about it too! 

Anyway, will try & catch up with everything at the weekend.  

Read KJ's news - very tricky hun, it's a very big gamble but you are such a star I'm sure it will all work out whatever you decide.  I don't suppose via that method of "selection" that any child/children will seem 100% perfect.

You're bound to be very anxious because it's such a BIG thing.  Looking at the worst case scenario, I guess you just have to be brave enough to speak up if it goes pear shaped, however terrible that might make you feel & that will probably never happen anyway.

I'm sure you'll make the right decision - you're quite an intuitive old thing & seem pretty good at sussing people out & saying the right things! Trust your instincts!  (Oh this is so easy for me to say! )


Really hope everyone else is ok - Molly, hope you won shed loads of lovely money at Cheltenham!!!

Must go, DH is feeling neglected! Bless him!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi loves

Been back a few days but only had the chance to read as flying in and out of the computer room.  I promised the landlords I would finish off the second coat of fence painting in return for them looking after Mr C while we are away for our anniversary break next week.  There's a lot of fence....  but they are so lovely to us that I don't really mind.

The funeral went really well.  Thank you for your messages and txts    It was a sad but lovely experience and nice to see all my relations from far and wide.  My mother was predictably in a bit of a flap as she's been the one looking after her the past 35 years or so.  There will be a very large gap left in her life.  Unfortunately Dad has now come down with pneumonia so that's an added worry but they've left now for a few days away in the sunshine which I hope will do them both some good.

KJ - thinking of you very much.  The process is incredibly difficult when it doesn't allow you to get a feeling from seeing the little poppets in real life.....  I know it's easy to say, but there will be a place inside you that just knows... listen to it and trust it  but I also know that it's easy for me to say.... 

Rachel - Have no worries that this is all going to go beautifully and don't even contemplate alternatives.  It's all fallen nicely into place      I'm of the dissapearing top half too when I try to lose weight... so v unfair!!

Starr - Hope this phase of feeling rough passes quickly for you and hunny   am still so excited for you.

Erica - Hello gorgeous!  So hope you are enjoying every minute with DF and focusing on him being back again.  I really hope the time flies  

Julie - Think it's brilliant that your ex boss will now be under your leadership    There is truly no better justice.  Knowing you tho, you could never be a meany the way she was.

Jess -Yay - great to hear from you.  No doubt you've been off bikini shopping in your spare time!!!  In case I don't get back to you before you go - have a sensational time away.  You both more than deserve it.

Molly - Thinking of you as ever.  It's great to hear that life is going nicely.  How brilliant to have your own badger in your garden but watch out the real Molly!!!  We didn't have any in ours in the UK - but Misky did and we used to feed them when visiting .... there are certainly none here    Oh and BTW - yes, we are building.  Am hoping to go and check on the site today.  When I went last week it was all marked out looking ready for the foundations to go down  

Kelly - hope Oli's party goes beautifully and you're doing all you can to rest when you can!

Moomin - hope your Mum has spoiled you both this week and cannot beleive you are due to go back to work, blimey time does go....

Candy - hoping you are both over your tummy bug.  Not a great way to end a holiday hunny    As you no doubt noted, these girls were v naughty while you were gone and can you believe that Looby was the ring leader    Nah, nah, nah, naaaaaaaaannnnnnnaaaaaaa   Must pm you.

Right - will love and leave you all for now,

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Candy <----- Needs a Kim update xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry..this mornings meeting went on till 5 mins before i was due at work, then i worked till 5, then straight out of the door to the adoption excahnge eve....

my brain's mush..full to the brim..it needs thai takeaway to arrive at the door NOW...
we have lots to think about and digest..am still not sure these are 'the' ones for us but every now and then i feel like they are..its sooo hard, theres no rush tho...and in any case the sw was also sussing us out and may decide we're not right anyway....

this eve's exchange was disappointing..not many profiles and all difficult to place children..either older, mixed race or very complex needs. still we did hand out OUR profile to a couple of sw's  

love to all, thanks for all the support  

kj xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just wanted to wish you all a lovely weekend  
KJ -      for the answers or at least a pointer in the right direction.
Jess - Good to know that you haven't been buried under the patio, wondered where you were  Maldives, are you going on holiday then  
Holly - I'm pleased everything has gone as well as it can    I hope your parents enjoy their break & that your dad is much better. Thanks for telling Candy the truth  & have you noticed that Looby has gone into hiding now that she has been found out.  hope you've got all that painting done.
Julie -     have a lovely weekend sweetheart, I'll catch up with you properly on Monday.
Looby - 

Love to all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just checking in

Hope your all ok. 

Kj-sounds like you have still got a lot to mull over. Hope its not too stressfull for you both cos its such a big choice to make,but we all know you will make the right one.Have you talked to other peeps who have adopted to see if they felt the same before making their decdion 

Holly- been thinking of you loads hun  glad all went as well as it could 

Jess-hey you wouldnt be going anywhere nice on your Jollies would ya?? 

Hope everyone else is ok,still v quiet here

Been for a scan today,all is good just got low blood pressure but it doesnt effect the babies,its just me that keeps getting dizzy spells 

They have booked me in for a c section for 38 weeks,dont think I will get that far though  one baby is over 3lb's and the other is over 4lb's so I am already carrying a full term normal baby around in effect.

Oli had a lovley birthday yesterday.We have fot my friends weding tomorrow then Olivers big party on sunday,so will check in again soon

Have a good w/e whatever your doing 

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello 

Just a flying visit today as we are off on our holiday at some ridiculous hour of tomorrow morning and won't get a chance again.

Kelly - thanks for your words hunny    Enjoy the next couple of busy but fun days!

Erica - you too precious    Am thinking good things for DF's speedy return    

KJ - can only imagine what you are going through with all this stuff.  I hope everything falls into place - then you will get that much needed sign to help you.  Thinking of you very much  

Rachel - good luck hunny as you take your next steps    

Julie - as always, in my thoughts  

and huge  to everyone,
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

ERIKA said:


> Thanks for telling Candy the truth  & have you noticed that Looby has gone into hiding now that she has been found out.
> Looby -


<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F1%255F115v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Sorry awol but been a very sicky Starr...Spent 3 days in bed, could keep nothing down... sorry tmi. Am starting to feel better, still have the nausea, but was only sick 4 times yesterday so a massive improvement!!  Lets see how today goes.. 

Hope you are all ok... been a bad ff and not really kept up too much... must try harder!!  

Will try and catch up soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr

Hope you feel better soon hunny    is it a bug or morning sickness ? big hugs to you 

Hope everyone is ok,be back tomorrow for more of a catch up

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm back !!!!!​
Had a fab week with my mum, can't believe it went so quick, feeling a bit sad and flat today .... don't know why. My mum spent a fortune on Megan last week (just worked it out around £600  ), including buying 2 big car seats for. Had to have the Maxi Cosi Toby as it was the only one that fitted my car, so then got the same for DH's car, as he will be picking Megan up from nursery.

Megan has cut her first tooth, can see it and feel it, my little baby is growing up so fast. Also she rolled from her tummy to her back in front of both me and my mum, thought we were both going to cry   

She has also developed a very infectious laugh,we were in M&S cafe and she was sat on my lap and just burst out laughing at my mum, but the more we laughed the more she did, we were crying at one point, and everyone around us was laughing to !!!!!!

Megan is off to nursery tomorrow, my maternity leave finished on Saturday and I am now officially on holiday until I go back to work on 3rd April.

Right I am now going to go and read through everyone's news and catch up.

Oh phoned Asda today re my refund and should get cheque in the next few days     

Bad news DH's car now needs a new gear box bearing ...... cars    

Right back later

Love to all, promise will do personals next time

PS Kelly just noticed your ticker ... where did that time go ...... hope you don't pop before 22nd April (assuming you are still ok for us popping in?)


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Where is everyone?  Feeling lonely as Megan is at nursery,DH is at work and I am home alone and it is dead weird.     

Left Megan crying at nursery - hope she will be ok, 1 hour and 20 minutes until I can go and collect her .... not that I am counting


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Moomin.. hope Megan was ok when you picked her up!!  xxxxx

Am feeling better today... only 2 lots of sickyness... Have just eaten loads of KFC  mmmm yummy!!

Been to a meeting today... in SWINDON !! I live in north london so a very looooooooong way. Out a 7.30 home a 7.00... what a way to start back at work eh!!

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oh forgot to say, Am going to see Dirty Dancing tommorow night ... will i have 'the time of my life'  Lets hope so eh !!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sunday 9th September 2007 for sports and family day, please all put this in your diaries C x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw sorry you were feeling lonely moomin..hope Megan had a happy time..she looks so grown up in her piccie! glad you had a nice week with your mum, soooo much better then your previous visitor 

starr - glad you are feeling better hun..what a mad day..you should be taking it easy  and KFC  step away from it!

news from this end is a bit disappointing..it has been decided that we cannot proceed with the 2 girls becuase birth mum is frequenting the area rather alot and may move within 3 miles of us..not an ideal scenario..previuosly she was further away. we had started to get quite excited as the sw was keen on us and we were the only couple being considered. we had slowly come to imagine having them in our lives.. but these 2 childen just werent meant to be ours..ours are out there somewhere waiting for us  feels a bit like going back to square one but there you go, its part of the process. I'm wishing we hadnt told so many people over the weekend..thats a lesson learned 

right off to bed, another day on the childrens ward tomoz..my new patients poorly now 

love to all      

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Kj... how dissapointing...Why does everything have to be so hard for us all eh!!  I'm looking for a bright side for you ... the sw must have thought you ideal so maybe they'll think of you again in the very near future honey..  Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love to all... Finally a day off where i feel kind of normal... me thinks hit the shops before my night at the theatre.... Got paid last week and have been nowhere... unheard of!!!!

Oh  got my scan on friday... starting to feel very nervous again... 

See ya  love me xxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps KJ just seen an advert for Green and Blacks easter eggs.. is that better !! xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all, hope everyone is ok  

Rachel - wishing you all the luck in the world for your round of IVF and sending you loads of       

Jess - not long now til the end of term and your hols....where did you say you were going to?!!!!   

Holly - hope you are having a fab anniversary break.  Hope your Dad gets over the pneumonia soon too.

Kelly - OMG C-section booked already!!!  You have been so busy recently with weddings and parties...I don't know how you are coping.  It's about all I can do to get myself out of bed and watch telly all day!!!  I've got my hospital bag nearly packed now so I should be able to post on the twins thread without fear of a good    

Starr - sorry to hear you have been feeling so sicky hun...but it is supposed to be a good sign.  I'm sure everything will be wonderful at your scan on Friday.  Hope you are taking it easy.  Enjoy Dirty Dancing by the way!

Moomin - Poor you having to go back to work..hasn't that time absolutely flown by.  How many hours a week will you be doing?  Hope Megan's tooth hasn't been giving her too many problems or you and Richard too many sleepless nights!!

kj - sorry to hear your news about the two girls.  Hope you can take comfort in the thought that it just wasn't meant to be this time.  The experience you have been through this time will be of great use to you and DH next time.  Thinking of you.

Julie - hope you are ok chick...been mega busy at work at usual?  Loads of love to you and Lee   

Big hugs to Erica, Candy, Jilly, Molly, Looby and anyone else not mentioned  

I'm doing ok..getting quite huge and uncomfortable now.  I have feet and ankles like an elephant...not very attractive!!!  I had my 32 week scan last week and both babies are head down and hopefully they will stay that way now as they have very little room left.  We were told they weigh around 4 and a half pounds which is a relief if they do come early.  If nothing has happened naturally by 37 weeks then I will be induced...I'm just hoping they won't leave me any longer than that!

You will be pleased to hear that I am much more organised now in terms of buying things for the babies!!!  Nursery still isn't finished yet though!!

Anyway, take care lovelies...

Sarah xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right I’m not sure where to start, so here goes & I’m sure you will all understand having been there……………………..

You all know what happened at Xmas  & that that, together with the fact that DF was moving back to Germany early April meant that for the first time ever I wasn’t in a hurry to “crack on” with tx. DF on the other hand desperately wanted to be around for FET despite my reassurances that I could do it alone. 

Anyway, we had an appointment on 9th Feb for consent signing, something we needed to get out of the way before DF went back. We were asked when we wanted to do FET so I explained our situation & that I didn’t want to be testing or on my 2WW at the time DF went to Germany as all those emotions would be too much to handle. His date for return at this time was around the 20th & the nurse totally understood & agreed with me. I also commented “well it’s CD21 on Mon but I doubt you’d let me start this soon”. Imagine my   when she said yes because I’d already had one period & would have a 2nd whilst dr. She needed to know there & then because of ordering the drugs. Part of me was eager & looking at DF’s face said it all. I knew I was ready to go again emotionally & physically so we had a quick chat & decided to go for it.

This time I decided to totally switch off from what I was doing as much as possible so didn’t tell my mom or sis or you lot for the first time ever. I know it was the right move, although hard & I did miss the support, I almost forgot I was doing tx & felt like it was happening to someone else. I started dr on 13th Feb, I wasn’t worried about this at all having done it 3 times before & knew what was in store & did indeed suffer the usual sweats etc. My dr scan was 1st Mar & it was all complete, lining was 2mm & I had to carry on with the injections & start taking 6 oestrogen tablets daily. They made me feel sick so I took them at night but still woke up feeling sick but guessed that was good practice for morning sickness. My next & last scan (only 2 for FET) was just a week later on 9th Mar & my lining was 8.7mm so it was all systems go for us. They do FET on a Thu so our frosties would be thawed the day before so we had to keep everything crossed  

Weds 14th Mar was a day & a half. We had 3 frosties 1x4, 1x5, 1x6 cell respectively. I felt all sorts of emotions all day as you can imagine but elation when I phoned in at 3.30pm. 2 had made it, we lost the 4 cell but felt it was a fantastic result, as long as one made it the tx hadn’t been in vain. I was booked in for et at 10.00am on 15th Mar (DF was granted time off for this) should the embies survive overnight. You can imagine what a night it was & when I phoned the hospital at 9am the following day they couldn’t find an embryologist for me to speak to so we had to go anyway not knowing what was waiting for us which was very hard. Thankfully both had survived   & had in fact gained 2 cells each so 1x7 & 1x8 cell were transferred & the hospital were over the moon with them.

My  has been very weird & hard going & Andy’s date being changed has made it so much worse. I’ve ended up doing exactly what I didn’t want to & testing at the time he is going back to Germany, sods law eh! I’ve been up & down, totally believing this was it but then AF pains started Sunday so I guessed it was over. I read stories on the site of women who thought it was over & went on to get BFP so that got me positive again. My pains also stopped Mon night so I convinced myself that this was it. I was so wrong. Tested this morning & got yet another BFN  & now we are in serious trouble. With DF away we can’t do any more tx & certainly can’t try naturally at “the right time”. I have no idea what the future holds for us & this makes it so much harder for me. I’m a planner, a determined soul who won’t give up but I feel so very stuck, I've nowhere to go. I feel that & gutted, sad, hurt & all those other nasty feelings you get following a failure. DF took a UK posting for us to do fertility tx & it never crossed our minds that 3 years on we still wouldn’t have reached our goal, made our dream come true. Unfortunately though that is the reality of it   3 years of Clomid, IUI, IVF, ICSI & FET & all for nothing. 

It’s going to take a while for me to sort my head out but I wanted to share my news today so that this becomes my lowest day & I can only go “onwards & upwards” from here although I’m not sure how I’m going to do it but I know I will. Tomorrow is the start of yet another new chapter.
  
So my lovelies that’s it from me for now, please send me as many        as you can, hugs will only make me cry & I’m at work & don’t want to do that. 

Erica.xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh hunny, i can feel how low you are right now..its all come to a head and its not surprising that you feel so bloody awful. you are at the place where each and every one of us who got a bfn never wanted to be and you have every right to be on the floor at this moment.
BUT your usual wondrful positive attitude is shining through at the end of your post.. there IS a way forward somehow,, you will find it because you have to, there isnt another option but to keep on looking forward..you dont know yet what lays ahead but whatever it is you will deal with it.
no hugs as requested, instead a huge  to you for keeping going when its been so damn hard and a skipful of                            

kj x      

oh and blown you a few hundred


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ you're a doll     
I'm thinking like you said, I don't know the way forward yet but I know I just have to find it. I don't like it down here on the floor & don't plan on being here for long. It's one hell of a long day already.
 gratefully received & needed & love the extra   funny how something like that can make you  thanks for doing that.

Erica.xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh Erica - I really don't know what to say, a BFN is so hard to take at any time, but with your DF about to go to Germany it's even more raw.  As KJ says, you will find a way forward somehow.... your strength and determination WILL see you through and I'm convinced that your little ICSI angel was sent to give you a sign that you're going to get there in the end. So loads of               for you and your DF. 

Big   hunny,
Molly
x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Erica I am so sorry you have had to go through this again. You are so brave and so very determined and you shall be rewarded for that.

Lots of love sweetie xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh Erica, this is so unfair.  I think you are an amazingly brave and inspirational person and I'm so sorry you weren't able to come on here today and share good news.  Thinking of you and sending                         



Love Rachel xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly - You just say the loveliest things hun  I so hope you are right about my ICSI angel in fact yes I'm going to believe it   
Shazia - Not sure I'm brave but I'm certainly determined, just need to get some strength back. Hope you're right about my reward it's taking a while but better late than never   
Rachel - Thank you I was hoping to have good news for you all too  I would have loved to have given you all a nicer surprise.
********** - I've pm'd you, sounds like you need  &  too. Hope everything is ok.

Now I'm proper choked, think there will be buckets   at 5pm just hope I manage to get to my car first. I was thinking you might all be narked that I'd kept everything a secret & instead I've got the nicest messages full of love & support & millions of   as requested. I just know that with my nearest & dearest, which includes you all as you are an important part of my life, I WILL get through this.

E.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Erica-hun I dont know how you managed to get through all of that without needing support from us nutters,you are such a strong lovely character and cant believe you have gone through all of it on you own,but I can totally understand why you did   I am just so sorry it didnt end how it should have.As the others have said we can always see the positive, determined side of you in the posts you write and I know that one day you will get your much deserved dream.sending you lots of warm fuzy love your way sweetie    

Julie-hope your ok hun,please remeber we are all here for you,no matter what!!!  

Kj-I am sorry that the 2 girls were not meant to be hun  but you are sssoooo right,the RIGHT one is out there for you both and I cant wait for that special day.deffo think you need some Green & Blacks though,got 2 bars in my fridge 

Starr-Hope your scan has gone well sweetie.Hope your feeling a little less sicky.

Moomin-yey your back  hope Megan got on well at Nursery.I really hope I can get to see you three when you come to Notts,suppose we will have to watch this space eh??!!

Molly-how are you chuck??

Sair-Omg ant believe how close you are now.Gald to hear your getting your bag and other stuff sorted,wont snitch on you honest  Know what you mean about getting around.I have done nothing but re coup this week form my busy week last week,daytime tv dont you just love it??!!

Rachel how are you chuck??

Candy-sports day is in my diary now chuck  hope your ok??

All ok here,just huge and waddling.Been to see my m/w today,she managed to answer a few more questions for me   She even managed to get both babies heartbeats too as they are lying seperatly and you could deffo tell the difference between them.Still got low blood presure but nothing serious,just means I cant drive cos I keep having dizzy spells.

Oli had a fab birthday party.It was parents evening last night too and he is doing fab,nearly welled up  hormones eh??!!

Right must dash and out tea on

Kelly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Erika honey.... i can feel your pain from here... I can completely understand why you kept it quiet.. i think sometimes we just try and get through things with not to much fuss... I'm sure the answer is out there somewhere.. you are such a determined and positive person that you're right..... the only way is up. The pain of a bfn is excruciating.. esp when the road ahead is unclear.. It takes time and lots of tears to see where you want to go.  Sending you loads of love sweetheart and the knowledge that if you need us then we're all here for you. 
xxxxxxxx           xxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello to everyone else..

Julie honey.. hope you're ok.. i've been thinking of you. Loads of love xxxxxxxx

Kelly and Sair... Girls  i'm amazed at 30 + weeks you can do anything other than sit down xxxx

Molly  helloo stranger.  How's you?? xxxxx

Everyone's been very quiet lately... Not like me to be the 'biggest' poster. Dirty Dancing was good, very cheesy and an almost carbon copy of the film. Great at the end .. Nobody puts Baby in the cormer almost bought the house down.... Came out very happy.

Scan is tommorow Kel... will let you know how it goes... fingers crossed please  xxxx

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow Starr xxx

Will catch up with you all soon,but in the meantime lots of love to all xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica - Sending you loads of                   for whatever lies ahead for you.  You are one strong person keeping this from all of us and your family, but I can understand why you did it.  You know we are all here for you.

Starr - Wishing you all the best for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you     

KJ - sorry to hear the girls weren't meant to be.  Your little ones are out there somewhere and I am sure it won't be much longer before you have a house full of tears and tantrums     

Julie - Thanks for your text the other night, was getting a bit concerned that you hadn't posted.  Hope everything is ok with both you and Lee, again you know we are all here for you

Sair - Not long to go now before you meet your little ones, hope Jason is getting on with the nursery 

Kelly - Megan cried when I dropped her off on Tuesday and was crying when we picked her up again, how guilty did I feel.  However today was better, dropped her off and left quite quickly before she started to cry and she was playing quite happily when we collected her.  Got her first painting today, hand and foot prints, I nearly cried.  Will speak to you nearer 22nd to see if you are still ok, can you pm me your address so we can work out routes etc.

Big hello to everyone else that I haven't mentioned hope you are all well

Oh and Candy 9th September is in my diary (and it is on my weekend off ... phew didn't have to explain that one to work !!!)

Right off to clear up tea

Love to all

Moomin
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh Erica hun - I did wonder where my sparring buddy had gone 
No hugs as requested but i am so sorry to read your news 
                    
                    
                    
                    
                    
                    ​
Starr - Will be thinking of you tomorrow

Love to all   
xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just wanted to say to Erica, that we are here if you need us and will support you with whatever you decide, wish that DH didn't have to go away when you need him most xxxxx

Starr really hope that everything goes well tommorow  

KJ


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hope all goes well today starr      if i any had orange knickers i'd be wearing them but sadly donkey wore them to live8! 

didnt want to post this yesterday but we have been linked again! a 1 yr old girl with the posibility of a birth sibling not yet born. big issues to get straight in our heads but we are meeting the sw this avo to get more info. we are the only couple being considered and they apparently want to move quite fast  its been quite a week emotionally with various other things going on, I'm exhausted, really could do with not going in to work this morning..have had to get up early and do a quick tidy as the house was a TIP! My mums got pneumonia and quite poorly..she was going on and on whilst on the phone about how we'd need lots of vests for this child..couldnt think what she was on about,now i know why, she had such a high temp she was a bit delirious 

love to all, esp Erika    

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Guys doing a collection for some vests just incase, any donations gratefully received 

Fingers crossed all issues are workable and that this could be it x

PS Hope your mum gets better soon


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kim - I so hope this is the one for you,wishing you so much luck,hope your mum is well soon xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Good news from us, Bubba is fine, right size.. good heartbeat...waving arms...kicking legs.. the best sight i've ever seen.

Got a nuchal scan booked for 13th april, then back to my local hospital like a 'normal' person. !!

Thanks for all the good wishes again... Here's hoping that KJ follows up with some good news later too... Candy put me down for 3 vests!!

Erika honey.. hope you are ok xxxx

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Brilliant news, can't wait to have you back on the bfp thread with us xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Brilliant news Starr xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hello all,

Erica - I'm so sorry to hear of what you have had to go through hun, sending you so much                 I just know you have the strength and determination to get through this awful time and you know we'll be with you every step of the way.  As you say...onwards and upwards chick!

Starr - Just so thrilled for you hun...you must be feeling so relieved.

kj - so hoping to hear some good news from you too...hope your meeting went/is going well...certainly sounds very promising.  Hope your mum is feeling better soon.

Moomin - glad to hear Megan got on better at nursery.  Soon your fridge/doors/walls will be full of mini masterpieces!  I'll have to get cracking the whip re the nursery this weekend!!

Kelly - yes, it's starting to get scary now isn't it!!!  I can't drive anymore either...I've still got room for my bump behind the wheel but I can't lift my foot/leg when changing gear cos my bump is in the way!!  Glad your blood pressure is being monitored closely.  Mine has been quite low too which is really unusual for me as I have had quite highish readings before being pg.  Hope you are getting plenty of daytime tv fixes!!!

Julie -          Hope things are ok with you hun, thinking of you loads.

Much love to Molly, Candy, Struthie, Shazia, Rachel...  

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Nice to see the thread getting busier again 

Candy-I know I am gonna sound really dumb here but whats this thing about vests  Remember I am blonde & pregnant   so excuse the thick question

Starr-fantastic news on bubs,so happy for you that everything is going well and that bubs is happy waving around in there.

Kj-Your new news sounds v.v. promising.I really think it would suit you,well based on that little snip it anyway.Really hope the meeting goes well,cant wait to hear how it went.You sssssoooo deserve this  Also sending loads of get well wishes for your mum too hunny.

Sair-oh yeah day time tv sucks but I cant stop watching it    Feels weird not being able to jump in the car to go out doesnt it??!!

Moomin-will pm you my address hun  Glad Megan had a better time at nursery,I know its hard but it does get easier.

Julie-    going to pm you sweetie

Erica-         

Catwoman-if your reading hun we are all thinking of you and your 2 bundles of joy ,hope your all ok??!!

Nothing from me really,Oli has broke up from school today so I am just thinking of what things I can do with him for 2 weeks,seeing as I can hardly walk far or drive anywhere.

Kelly


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Its taking all my strength not to keep texting KJ ...... i hate all this waiting  

Kelly, something KJ's mum said look back at her posts.

Sair have you done all your shopping now ?

Cx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Starr - fantastic news!! It must have been amazing to see the arms and legs waving away.  Hope you are feeling a bit better now.

KJ -         Really hope this afternoon went well.

kelly and Sair - can't believe you are both so close now.  Exciting times!

Erica - I hope you and DF are both okay.  Thinking of you.


Big   to everyone else.

I now have my big box of drugs which arrived by courier today so am already to go - start downregging on Tuesday!

Have a lovely weekend everyone.


Love Rachel xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - fantanstic news about your scan, hope you can now relax a bit

KJ - fingerscrossed this is the one for you.  Got lots of vests if you need them      Hope your mum gets better soon

Rachel - Good luck for  your next cycle 

Big hello to all.  Megan in bed, she was so tired tonight didn't even want her bed time  bottle which is so  unlike her, guess DH will be up with her in the night (he feeds her on Friday and Saturday nights !!)

Have a good weekend all


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everyone

You might just remember me as I haven't been on here since last year.  Just been catching up with things and wanted to congratulate Starr on her pregnancy - glad the scan is ok.  Its been a long road and I hope it continues to be the road to happiness.

Julie - VIL has been updating me on whats been happening with you.  You have had a tough time and I wish you all my very best.

Kim - Sounds fantastic with the possible adoption lined up - will keep my fingers crossed for you.  

Erika - Sorry to hear about your BFN.... I really feel for you.

Ok am off now and hope you are all doing ok - sorry for those I haven't mentioned.  

Take care
Moose/Jackie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr i've been waiting for my text   was really worried. so relieved its all fine     

ah thanks for such lovely messages 
fraid i've no conclusive news as such but the meeting went very well, the sw wants us big time and feels we are perfect  apparently she was waiting in the wings to see what would happen with the 2 girls and as soon as she heard it wasnt going ahead she jumped in.
we have lots more info and a photo! she is dead cute. we can meet the medical advisor after easter to get some questions answered and have some more reading up to do. we dont want to make any firm decisions till we have done that. we will phone on mon if we want to get that organised. it all feels quite surreal..i'm half excited , half realistic..i need to get my head round it all.IF we are going to go ahead it will prob be matching panel in mid May with intros starting the week after. the sw was a bit duur..we were asking about timings cos we are booked for the Isle of Wight festival in June and we wanted to know which side of that we would be looking at, cos we'll have to flog the tickets. she said with all seriousness 'well it probably wouldnt be a good idea to take her'    we've been laughing about that since. we are trying not to think about the sibling because theres no guarantees but its an exciting edge to it all

right off to finish me cider

love to all, its so lovely having you all behind me 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for updating us, I haven't been able to do anything but keep checking the forum since I put J to bed .... trying so hard not to get excited, especially not until you have spoken to the medical advisor to find out what you are letting yourselves in for, but "dead cute" awwwwwwwwwww just keeping everything crossed that if you want this to work and go through it does  

Moosey of course we remember you, put the 9th September in your diary for sports day !

Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Why can't you take her to the festival ??

Seriously Kim it all sounds good.. 'Dead Cute' i'm sure she is... Hopefully the medical side isn't as serious as it sounds. If they want you then they must think that you are up to it.

Honey i'm so pleased for you... Like Candy i've been checking all evening too    have a good weekend you've got loads to ponder xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Moosey hmm vaguely remember you.. Great to hear from you hon.. how's bertie and VIL... hope you can make sports day... xxxx

Moomin.. aww bless tired Megan.. she looks sooooo grown up in her latest piccie and very cute xxx

Rachel  good luck for tues... 3rd time lucky !!  

Kel.. good luck with entertaining Oli... can' t you find a chauffeur for some days out... xxxxx

Right off now... still grinning from Kj's news... Oh it's been a good day all round... see chinese year of the pig still going well... sometimes xxxx

Love to all 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

You keep grinning away honey - Fab to hear you so excited   

KJ thinking of you and hoping that it all goes perfect if its what you want   

Candy - put me down for 3 vests too  

Erica   

Love to all 
Loobs xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

kj - such exciting news, really hoping with all my heart that everything goes to plan for you.       

Rachel - good luck for Tuesday       

Candy - Don't faint....but yes have got most of the essential things now...'bout time too eh!!!!!

Big hugs to everyone else...hope you all have a fab weekend...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick one

Kj-ooohhhhh hun its all sounding so good for you,I know its early days but I am really hoping this is the one for you and Mike.Keep us all posted cos otherwise we will all be gunning for ya    esp that Candy,you know what she' like dont ya??!! 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie my lovely

I am so sorry that life has been so unfair to you as you so dont deserve to be feeling this way.I hope with time all becomes brighter.Have sent you a pm hunny.Thinking of you loads,welling up just reading your post   

Take care sweetie

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Julie 

I'm so sorry to read your post,now don't stay away too long ok,we'll be here for you whenever you need us ok.

Don't be a stranger xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi **********, 

You have been through an amazingly tough time and have still managed to keep going - posting the funny and the down right criminal posts (re your boss, who should have been sent out to the firing squad) that you have. It takes a strong and brave person to identify and then confront issues that life presents us so I wish you all the strength you need on the next part of your journey. I really hope that life starts feeling much brighter and hopeful for you very soon. Please take care of you and nurture yourself along the way. 

Take care
M x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Julie hope the time away helps, we fully understand and love ya heaps Cx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I haven't read back very far so I hope I haven't missed anything...

Julie - I have PM'ed you.  

KJ - I got all goose bumpy when I read your post.  How exciting - I hope this is the one and the possibility of a sibling is very exciting too.  I read your post before when you said you hoped you would get a feeling to know whether it was the right one or not.  The thing is, I'm not sure that you always get that feeling straight away even when the child is biologically yours and all the love hormones are whizzing around.  I know some people do but I think that for a lot of people (whether they give birth or adopt) the overwhelming love grows over time.

Anyway, I'll dash - just wanted to send my love to everyone,

VIL

PS - Here's a thought to put you off your cornflakes...  I've got my friend staying because he's moved back from Spain and is looking for a job, house etc.  I sneaked into his bedroom yesterday morning to get a towel and found him flat on his back, without a duvet and WITHOUT PANTS.      Let's just say I saw more than I ever wanted to see!!!  I thought about taking a photo so I could tease him but I wasn't sure what that said about me...!!!

xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Erika

I just saw your news too.    I'm really sorry and of course I'm sending you tonnes of       for whatever is next.  You've been through such a lot and I'm sorry that it hasn't worked out for you yet.

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Friends

Can I ask you to cast your minds back....Do you all remember why this thread was started ?

I recall it being for those who were taking time out from TX, moving on to adoption or living child free, those who didn't feel they had a place anywhere else etc etc .... now I know that we are all friends that post here, so I know that not one of you will take what I am saying the wrong way, but over the past 2-3months, I have noticed that the focus of this thread (I guess to have a laugh, discuss weekends, have the odd gripe and keep in touch) has changed dramatically, there is lots of baby talk me included, which I feel should really be kept to the BFP thread or pm's, lots of treatment updates, which I know we all care and want to know, but maybe better suited to IVF thread.

Personally if I know someone is having TX, I will look at their last threads.

I/we do understand people's need to talk about their TX, pregnancies and babies when they worked so hard to get there. I wouldn't want anyone to feel censored but I think maybe the balance has tipped a bit too far ?

I think this is particularly in my mind because of Julie's decision to take time out. I'm not for a second saying her decision had anything to do with this but it did make me think about where people can go to escape baby talk if not this friends thread.

So can I ask, not for a debate, any apologises or anything as this has been a gradual change and its no ones fault, but for us to all work at getting the focus of this thread back to the reasons it was started, not excluding anyone, just a bunch of friends having a laugh Cx

N.B
I don't mean you can't post that you have an unexpected BFP, starting TX, TX outcome, that you have seen a heartbeat, been accepted for adoption, KJ's (personally I can't cope without news as gives all those giving up or moving on hope) and snipbits of info as *we do all want to know that*, just feel we all need to try and limit the everyday chit chat being about TX & Babies, for those that have not reached that stage or who have decided to move on, as this is what this thread was set up for, where as those like me who have a child have other places we can post that, do hope I am making sense.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

A really quick post from me...

Julie - so sorry to read your post, lovely - have sent you a text... 

Kim - really excited for you, sweetheart - this sounds so promising and I hope the medical issues are not insurmountable. Loads of           for you in the next few weeks.

Starr - great news hunny. So pleased for you and Pete.  

Candy - I started to type you a reply, but realised I was turning it into a debate - which you didn't want   , so I will pm you my thoughts to you.  

Love and     to everyone,
Molly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I shant start a debate either but i do feel Candy is right..we HAVE slipped away from the original theme...i think personally we need to have more FUN on here, more silliness, i lack that in my life at the moment
c'mon somebody, make me laugh

love to all my FRIENDS   

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F1%255F134%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Whats that for Louby ??


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

was my very bad attempt at making kim smile     i was looking for one blowing a respberry or something   

xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello Friends......

Candy.. think you are absolutely right, was starting to have similar thoughts. You girls have been  my saviour in the last 3 years.... We need each other and when there's pain for one we all feel it. I would hate to think that we could loose much loved friends as it's too difficult for them. 
xxxxxx

Julie will pm you but please know i am here for you if you want it and love you loads xxxxxx

KJ... sitting at work today, a very elderly lady got out of her car and fell over.. (ok dosen't sound funny but bear with me!!) Lots of people rushed to help, but her elderly hubby walked slowly past her to the charity shop a few door down, only to re-appear with a chair, which he took to near his wife and sat on. By this time i was outside and overheard him saying " she does this a lot, I'll just wait here till the ambulance comes !!'  So he just sat there, never spoke to her until the paramedics arrived and carted them off to hospital. As far as i could tell, he never spoke to her at all !!  

That any good !! Love to all, got a day off tommorow, going to see a medium.. anyone got any questions for her !! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I'll let you off them Louby, thought it was to do with what I said  

Apologises that I won't be able to reply to all my pm's and emails regarding this, but will summarize when the time is right Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

sorry hun, didnt think 

Just trying to make our lovely Kj smile  

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i did smile looby starr yes i did wonder what was going to  be funny about an old lady falling over  none of you rushed out to help then   ooh a medium..why now at this particular moment?
thanks guys
just got back from visitng dh's auntie in hosp to find her going down hill fast - has had a stroke on top of being v ill anyway. I've seen her quite a bit over the last week as i was working at the hosp so could pop in alot. i told her last week about our little possibility. today, despite being drugged up to the eyeballs, in pain and unable to forms words properly cos of her stroke i managed to make out the words 'little girl' - she'd remembered! she listened intently whilst i told her some details..and she said 'thats nice' and looked really pleased. i fear we might not see her again so it was lovely to have that 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Have a good day Starr, take it all with a pinch of salt and give nothing away 

Sorry to hear about your dh's auntie, comforting to know that, she knows what maybe x

Love to all Cx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Starr....apart from asking the obvious please ask your medium when the man will come to fix my boiler.....I haven't washed my hair since Friday   and I'm sure a robin has nested in there!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Mornin!! 

Kj... i was going to help her but there was already about 10 people there  . I've booked the medium months ago, just after my mum was diagnosed... she's supposed to be really good, got a couple of friends  who've seen her and really rated her. I've been to a few over the years, never had a fantastic reading but always been fascinated by the whole concept.  Will report back later... xx

Kim aw bless DH's auntie... you must have made her day with your news.. Lets hope she keeps fighting xxx

Murtle... robins in your hair eh !! not sure she'll be able to help with that !! xx   

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Starr - Can you please ask you lady if my DH will make his flight home? Hope she gives you good news about your mum! 

Murtle - have images of birds flying out of a head now. Thanks !!  

KJ - I know it is early days, but please let yourself be just a little excited. You do deserve that after all the heart ache, trials and time!! Your DH's auntie sounds like a star - amazing that she remembered, it is the important stuff see. 

Candy - Understand and agree. 

I found out that my grandmother is in hospital today. She has been there since Friday and my mother only just told me. Funny tho as I have been thinking about ringing her in the last couple of days. 

12 sleeps till my DH is home. Think I need to figure out how to do a ticker.

Take care all
M x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Candy-wont bombard you with a pm re this thread,just wanted to quick say I totally agree and lets get some fun started   

Starr-Had to chuckle at the old lady story,hope my marriage doesnt get like that 

Looby-I reckon you have to try a lot harder to get Kj to laugh 

Misky-sorry to hear about your mum hope she is ok??!! Get that ticker sorted missus.

OK so I will try to make you all giggle. Funny thing happened this weekend.

All the family were at my sisters helping her move to her new house.Oliver took his toy Doctor Who sonic screwdriver with him,ok so its a UV pen that you have to flash a special blue light on it to see what you have written. So...... I thought it would be funny to write STUPID on my nephews forhead (he is 19) 

Anyway I wrote STUPID on his head and obviously you couldnt see it cos its invisible UV pen,then I flashed the light on it so everyone could see what I had written (was gonna write tit but too many kids around) so everyone had a laugh at that and that was it.

Untill....... 10 mins later we were having an indepth debate about something,we all turned to listen to what my nephew had to say and he had only gone and had a reaction to the pen and the word STUPID was raised up in bright white on his bright red forehead OOOPPPPSSSS !! 

What was even funnier was the fact that Oli had a t-shirt on that said " I'm with Stupid " on it with an arrow pointing right at my nephew.My mum and sisters nearly wet their pants.

Now if anyone can better that on a tues afternoon good luck

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello 

Just a quick catch up as I'm mega busy with it being tax year end & a short week. Just wanted to thank you all for your lovely messages, love & support. As always it helps the healing process & I really do appreciate you all taking time out for me. My weekend was difficult to say the least, me & DF react so differently to tx failure & consequently clash like hell. We spent 2/3 days either arguing or ignoring each other I guess the pressure of him returning to Germany just made things worse. Anyway, we are ok now   & looking forward to getting back on track, having "our" time for a while. I told you Thursday would be the lowest day & I was right  On a really good positive note, there has been a problem with his posting & he hasn't been able to return to Germany  They have had a new computer system & there is now a backlog of work. His paperwork hasn't been completed yet so he has got to wait for a phone call before he can go back. Looks like it will definately be after Easter so I'm made up  & we really do need this quality time together.

Just a few personals before I go..................................
Starr - Aw hunny that's fantastic news    I'm so pleased your scan went well. I hope you can relax a little more now & get to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy  I was going to ask you to ask the medium when I'm going to get my BFP but I'm more concerned about that dirty scruff bag Murtle so can you please ask about her boiler for me too!
Julie - Will pm you sweetheart    
Murtle - Here you go!  
Sair - Not long now poppet  I bet it's a mixture of nerves & excitement? Hope you're ok.
KJ - Ooooh lots of        for news of that very cute one year old. I really hope everything is how you want it to be. 
Looby - So pleased you gave yourself a  it saved me a job! In fact you can have a bit of this too 

Love to all not mentioned, must dash.

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Erica 

Boiler man been....I'm now warm and clean,.....hadn't had a shower since Friday ....only so much you can do with a sponge and cold water 

Clever you hacking into the MOD computer system and changing DF dates....hope you get to spend some good quality time together this weekend. Men are funny creatures...they deal with emotional issues in their own peculiar way.

KJ - your news sounds so exciting. Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle,       

 men are funny creatures although funny isn't one of the words I used to describe him at the weekend. I could list them for you but it would look a bit like this         They really are from another planet bless their hearts! Thankfully we've been given a little extra time together & will be making the most of it. AF arrived Sunday, heavy & painful (I guess because of the meds) so that didn't help things because I felt rough on top of everything else. At least we are back on track now & will be able to enjoy this weekend. Onwards & upwards


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Sorry girls, totally butting into your thread uninvited, but how do you get the smilies from Smiley Central into your posts?!  

Minkey xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*Erica - Saw this and thought of you *

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt237YYGB%2526i%253D16%252F16%255F12%255F169%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Minkey - cut and paste the HTML code


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Can't seem to get it properly - the image is there, but I get all this rubbish too...

Minkey xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ah that's good of you Murtle, sending me a picture of yourself sending me a kiss!
Blimey, bet you can give one hell of a hug with arms like that  Should be handy when you're trying to get your tent up mind you!

I didn't realise I was so much cuter than you  have you seen the description of me under my name.

Must go, guess you want your dinner


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Angelic my 

You look more like this.... <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt237YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F65%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









And as it's so lovely and sunny..todays lunch will be....









Hope you're not working too hard


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey missus, it wasn't me that described myself as angelic it was the powers that be so it MUST be true so there  
Anyway shouldn't you be doing some studying  guess the plaits are to stop the nesting birds eh!
Yep, I'm really busy  but unfortunately for work I'm focused on my long weekend & have gone into holiday mode already!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

I'm off for a long (very long!) weekend this evening and just wanted to say hi and hope you all have a lovely Easter with lots of lovely Easter Eggs.

Back soon!

love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

my news if you'd like to read it --------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90579.msg1260876#new

am beside myself 
kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

All I can say is I am in flood of tears, dunno how any of us will get through the next 6weeks, prehaps we can all help plan DH's 40th, words fail me, but this time for such happy thoughts Cx

Keeping everything crossed x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

OMG! I am soooo pleased for you and Mike. Candy's not the only one shedding a few tears for you at the moment. Those 6 weeks will fly by. 

She sounds adorable   

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ,

What a wonderful story..................she sounds absolutely scrummy.

Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Kim.... am soooooooooooooooo happy for you... can't seem to stop the tears too.... you both deserve this so much...  How can we all possibly wait 6 weeks xxxx  loads of love to you both  and your beautiful daughter xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Kim - Katie's got a new playfriend   

Yes and i'm too in tears     such tears of joy to hear you sounding so happy 
Here's hoping the next six weeks will fly by -  will do my best to keep you entertained  

How about a shopping trip ??  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Did someone mention shopping  My fave past time xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

believe me i'm going to go on the mother of all shopping trips in the not too distant future  

kj x..to excited to sleep


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

KJ, feel like bursting into song 'Im so excited, and I just can't hide it....'
Well done, really pleased you got your intro and that you had all the feeling you were expecting

Take care
M x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG!!!

KJ that's fantastic news - I'm delighted for you.  She sounds fab (of course!) and you'll have loads of time to take the perfect photos!

Sorry for not knowing but after the matching panel can you take her straight home?

Massive, massive congratulations and lots of love to you, DP and DD!!!

VIL
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

guess who's been up since the crack of dawn  forced myself to acheive a few things before i got distracted (like get dh's party invites in envelopes) but have succumbed to putting the laptop on so i can gaze at littlies photo  

thanks for all your lovely wishes, you wonderful amazing supportive bunch    

VIL, after panel you have to wait for ratification ( a final stamp) then you have about 2 weeks of 'introductions' where we will go and visit her every day at the foster carers and gradually take over her care, like do tea, then bath, then put to bed, then take her out by ourselves for a walk, then the foster carer will bring her to our house for a visit, then leave her here for a bit, etc etc, slowly building it up day by day....depending on the child, after 10-14 days we will get to bring her home for good  

heres a bit of karma that i'm liking at the moment..littlies name has a welsh theme (tho a somewhat made up spelling of it )..and guess where Caleb was born..yes Wales.....woof

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kim - thats amazing news,and I am so happy for you,and maybe just maybe Caleb had his little paw in sending you and your DH your daughter.

Lots of love to you all - you are going to be a Mummy and Daddy


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Aaaaaaaand....

KJ - wasn't she born just after you started trying to adopt?  Definitely fate!!!  Thanks for the explanation too.

VIL
xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj

E by eck what fab news to log on to,its made me blub like a guddun    I am so happy gor you sweetie,you both deserve this sssooo much and we all promise to keep you occupied in the run up 

What lovley news-would have loved to hae been a fly on the wall at your meeting 

Kelly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ & DH
Huge  to you both what fantastic news & deserved so very much.
Yes, I'm part of the   gang but what's better than tears of happiness, sheer joy.
6 weeks will fly by hunny, it really will. No wonder you can't sleep, you must be feeling a thousand emotions & be so very excited. Your daughter sounds simply adorable  & just like you are lucky to have her, she is incredibly lucky to have such wonderful parents like you & DH are going to be.

Lots of love, can't wait to see your piccies in a few weeks time, mummy!

Erica.xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy girlies, sorry to gatecrash like this, but Murtle and Looby have invited me back   I only wanted to say how happy am I with the wonderful news. Kim!!!! I read your story and you put me in tears. It has been such a long journey for many of us and now we are going through this bliss right now, it feels so good.   Kim, I always remember your kindness and wisdom, you truly deserve your wonderful daughter.

Candy, my angel!! congratulations! Murtle has let me know and I am very happy for you too, you'll have your big family at last.... And how is Jacob doing?

Starr, you are also pregnant     CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Murtle, many thanks for keeping in touch! How are you doing? I also miss your sense of humour.    

Looby, many thanks for your words and apologize for not getting back to you before. I am glad to see that your daugther is doing well    

I am very excited because apparently my baby will be born in April 19th, 2 weeks before her due date. She is getting bigger and is now around 7 pounds, so my consultant thinks that the c-section must be done sooner. I knew from the beginning that I would have a c-section because of the fibromas I had removed 2 years ago. I would have loved to have a vaginal birth, but I am duly grateful to God with being pregnant and with my peaceful pregnancy, so can't complain. I have done a lovely nurserie and everything is ready for Delfina to come. Ah, and I also have a lovely fur baby, a golden flat retriever, Pancha. She is also looking forward for her little sister....

Lots of love, 

aless


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

SO WONDERFUL to 'see' you here Aless..and even better to see your ticker   not long now till you meet your long awaited beauty
thank you for your lovely words  I'm disappointed though because you always used to type in such funny english Grammar and today I cant find anything to poke fun at you..have you been taking English Lessons  

lots of love hunny, and be sure to tell us when your little one is here 

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!!! Kim!!! What absolutely fantastic news!!! I am SO pleased and excited for you both, how truly brilliant! You really deserve this happiness. Your little daughter sounds perfectly adorable...  I'm sure you will be so busy with Dh's birthday (and your own!  ) and preparing for your little bundle of joy to arrive that the next few weeks will just FLY by... I was right then - your heart and your home will soon be full....actually, it sounds as though your heart is already full!   All my love to you both, Molly xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just popped on to wish you all a lovely Easter. Enjoy the break and the   
I sneaked an extra day off today - we had a drive into the Black Mountains - did some shopping and visited a castle and medieval manor house with lovely garden. Really enjoyed it....and it has been topped off with KJ's news and Aless's post.

Really great to see your post and your ticker Aless, it has been such a looong, hard road for you, sweetheart and I am overjoyed to see that you'll soon have your little girl in your arms.  Good luck for the 19th - you must post all your news as soon as you are able!

Love to everyone - and special     to Holly, ********** and Erica...

Love Molly
x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

KJ

Just wonderful news, am so chuffed for you as you have really been through the mill, but the end is in sight.

Have a wonderful time preparing for the homecoming  

Shazia xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Been smiling all day at Kim's news.... keeps bringing a lump to my throat.. I can almost see this beautiful girl putting her arms up to her daddy.. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Alless... hey stranger... please come back we miss you (and like KJ i miss the funny grammar and words.. So happy that your daughter is nearly here xxxxxx

Love to all  out shopping tommorow.. the beautiful dress i bought in the cpast sale  (half price !!) for my friends wedding in 2 weeks will just not do up grrrr so off to find a replacement 

Happy Thursday all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey Ales, how fab to see you, I am with the others in enjoying all your posts, you always made me smile, thank you for your kind words, so glad to see that your pregnancy has done so well, praying with all my heart everything goes well on the 19th do keep us posted  

Molly your extra day sounded heavenly 

Cx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Happy Easter!  I am in bed with my Easter Egg that Moosey gave me this morning - hurray!!!

Hope everyone's enjoying the weather.  I went for a walk with friends yesterday and we saw a black squirrel.  Geeky-internet-research has shown that they are a bit of a local phenomenon (is that spelt right?!) and are a genetic variation like albinos.  You see - now you've all learnt something...    

My mum has gone to visit my brother in Korea.  He lives in a tiny one room, single bedded studio so he booked her into a hotel.  It seems that he has picked one that normally rents rooms by the hour if you know what I mean...       Each morning she is provided with towels, dressing gown and free condoms!!!  She seems really happy there which is perhaps the most worrying thing of all    

Just lazing around today then tomorrow we're going to see a friend in Kent.

Have fun

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Easter All !!

Just a quickie to say hello!!  Can't believe the weather.... sun on a bank holiday... whatever next eh!!

Victoria.. hmm yep a bit worried for your mum... lol xx

Kim how is it on cloud 9   

All good here.. looking forward to a much better birthday than last year, mid you it couldn't be any worse eh ??

Right back off into the sunshine... love to all esp Julie if you're peeking in xxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me,sorry tis a quik one

Hope your all ok and enjoying this lovely weather  

Just wanted to say

MISKY- HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUNNY,HOPE YOU HAVE A LOVLEY DAY    

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISKY
Hope you had a smashing day
lots of love
Murtle
xxx​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow its quiet on here

VIL, had to laugh at your mums hols 

hope everyone's had nice weekends, wasnt the weather amazing..we got tons done in the garden and had a new fence all down one side yesterday with trellis on and it looks lovely, really pleased with it.

we discovered we had a mouse visiting our oven of all places  must have been getting in through a vent or soemthing..found loads of droppings and later,after i cooked a cake,some had dripped onto the bottom and cooked i went back later to clean it up to find it GONE!! we borrowed a catch'em alive trap from my mum, put some cake in it, put in the oven, and within 24 hrs we had caught a very FAT mouse. he was taken over the fields and let free...the trap is back in the oven in case he has relations. what is it with me and infestations 

dh's auntie died this morning  so glad we saw her last week...

its all moving along here. we saw the medical advisor today and are happy with all her answers to our questions..tbh nothing was going to change our minds anyway, we just wanted to clarify a few things. panel is def 15th May. I have told work when i will be finishing and will inform heffalumps school (where I've been doing 2 mornings a week with him) when term starts next week..they are going to be in the $hit because they should have been training people up to take over his care because i was only ever there in the short term, but they've dragged their heels and now they have very little time..the training can take up to 3 months! not my problem though 
i wont fill up this thread with all the adoption info cos i think i might go on a bit  so keep an eye on the adoption journeys thread..or maybe i should post on the IUI Bumps and babes   

love to all  

kj x
candy, just adore J's new piccie


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi all 

I know - I've been awol from this thread for ages but I promise you I have been reading.

KJ - as you know we are SOOOOOOO absolutely over the moon the way things are working out for you.  It's so exciting and I don't think words can really say how much this means to all of us.  It feels so good to have things working out after the heartache you've been through.  I'm sure it feels as if time is absolutely dragging - but each day is bringing you all closer to being together as a family - that must be such an amazing feeling!  PS you've just posted - great to hear the update but very sad news re DH's auntie.  Loves to you both.

Starr - it's also wonderful reading your lovely news and getting through those milestones.  Keep well hunny and don't let anything distract you (work) from knowing that everything is and will continue to be nothing more than perfect!!

Julie - sending you  and strength as always....

Candy - thanks for your words earlier on in the thread.  It's difficult at times to seperate the two but I do believe you are right and we must keep the right focus here  

Erica - you have been very much in my thoughts over the Easter break.  I hope you and DF have had a great time together and as Misky says - really hoping too that something will change and he can stay put....

VIL - had a good laugh at your Mum and her experience!!  Hope you have all had a nice Easter - chocolate in bed is my idea of luxe!!

Molly - you sound like you are having a great time with all you're up to.  Lovely to have a an extra day off    

Murtle - how was the shagfest tenting then 

Rachel - hi hunny.  Hope you've had a good weekend away and all is well in your world.

Kelly - all good I hope?  Lots of choccie for those on board too?!!

Moomin - hoping you are not going to be too distraught leaving Megan when you head back to work again this week.  It goes too fast doesn't it and can imagine it will be very emotional.  She will be fine though I am sure.

Aless - your post gives me so much hope, bless you   Loads of good wishes for the coming days.

Looby - are we going to see a little picture of missy in her easter bunny ears??  Hope all is good with you!

 to all not mentioned.

We spent the Easter break with DH's parents in the awning of their caravan.  Thankfully the weather was good there too so we didn't freeze our  off!  It was a long drive but hadn't been through that part of the country since we've been home and the scenery was stunning.  Don't think we will be going far now after our trip to Queensland (which was excellent!) and the house building is now well underway so we've a few decisions to make which will keep us busy for a while.  I'm off to deliver jam scones to the builders now to keep them happy  

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - we would love to have you on IUI bumps & babes - come on over anytime!! x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Kj- sounds like you have been busy in your garden   glad its all coming together.Sounds like work need to sort themselves out though,they will certainly be lost without you eh??!! Glad all is going well with the adoption process.Would be lovely to have you on the bumps and babes thread  think we are all counting down with you till your panel date 

Holly-mmm jam scones,you wont be able to get rid of our builders  glad its going well hunny.Sounds like you had a lovley trip too.

STARR-Hope your having a lovely birthday sweetie 

Julie-big   if your  reading

Hope everyone is ok?? its very quiet here lately 

We are all ok,enjoying the easter hols and the lovley weather.

Kelly x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Holly - lovely to see you.  Kelly's right, your builders will want to move in!!  Are they nice or is there a daily display of builders' bum!!!  When is the house due to be done?

KJ - Lovely to read your update.  It's so exciting and the shopping trips are well deserved.  I can't wait to read that she's home.

We've accidentally got a house full this weekend.  I've got my friend from Spain staying indefinitely, my mum is coming for a couple of nights on her way back from Korea, my Dad will be coming down to pick up my mum and then my auntie and uncle have said they're coming to stay too    It'll be lovely because they're all easy guests but that makes eight people and four cats in a three bed house!!!  It'll certainly be cosy - someone's gonna have to sleep in the shed...  

Has anyone been watching The Apprentice?  I've never watched it before but now I'm gripped...

Hi to everyone and happy birthday to Starr.

Love VIL
xxx

PS - One more thing - I cycled to work today!!!!  I know - how fit am I  Well okay, it's only a mile but still - next stop Tour de France...


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow VIL, the tour de France, I will sponsor you   hope you have fun this weekend, sounds totally manic, I am running a tombola this morning, for a local charity, we are holding a coffee morning, so bricabrac, guess how many sweeties in jar, kids nearly new (Mostly my stuff, nothing pink though for you Kim  ) bricabrac, again almost my whole house in this sale ..... I kept righting bricabra, I have lots of those too hehe

I have only just started watching this series of apprentice, but loved last times

Kim, so glad things are progressing, hoping she will be settled in enough to meet all of us at the september bash.

Kelly it is quiet, its been like weekends all week, but I know everyone needs breaks at time to times

Starr, sorry I got the date wrong, good luck for Tuesday

Louby you and katie ok, did you have fun at the FF meet ?

Holly, enjoy the house building and when you get time, we must see some piccies x

Minkey is right KJ, pop on on over when you are ready

Happy belated birthday Misky

/waves to Murtle my sweet

love to Erica, Jilly where are you ? Molly, Julie, Rachel, Moom, Aless and all i have rudely missed Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning 

Blimey mega quiet on here thought I would have loads to catch up on   

Candy - have fun with your tombola

VIL - how many people ?    

Kelly - Looking forward to seeing you all next Sunday, pm to follow !

Starr - Good luck for Tuesday

Well I am at work today, struggling to stay awake, as neighbours popped in for a drink and didn't leave until the early hours!!!  Roll on 3.30pm 

Hope everyone is ok, will try and pop in more often when I can.

Oh and by the way I am now a shoplifter    

Was in Next in Cheltenham last week and picked up a little top for my Godson, clipped it onto the buggy and carried on looking around Next, walked out of the shop and got half way down the High Street and realised I hadn't paid for the top, sent DH back to pay for it      

Right back to work - not that there is any to do at the moment, phones very quiet
KJ - Glad all is all going well


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Mornin'

Hmm think we will have to send out a search party...... it's very quiet..

IUI FRIENDS WHERE ARE YOU ALL ??

OK .. quick catch up..

Moomin hope you managed to stay awake foe the rest of your shift.. work from 3.30 am  rather you than me honey xxx

KJ ooh getting so excited for you... She sounds wonderful and you sound soooo in love... xxxxx  ps the 'bumps and babes' thread is waiting for you.. xx

Kelly .. wow your bump is fab... not long to go now.. nor you Sair    

Vil always funny... lovley to have you back posting .. love to Moosey and Bertie xx

Molly.. hope you;re ok honey... sending you loads of love xxx

Holly.. all sounds great down under... Hope the house build goes as smoothly as poss xxxx

Erika.. you ok lovely. Hope you are enjoying the time with DF xxxx

Candy... ta for the text, scan was going to be on friday.. (so you were right!!) but we changed to the Fetal medicine centre in Harley st so it's tues instead. How's the gorgeous J.. love the new pic btw xxxx

Looby... hello stranger too... how's you honey ?? xxxxxxxx

Julie    

Well got a very busy weeks coming up.  Off in a bit to a lovely hotel for a 'pamper day' with my sil's... Lots of food and relaxing i think.. back tommorow. Then tues got my nuchal then going to see The Sound of Music  .so excited. Sta morning bridesmaid dress shopping. Mind yu i think i've got a choice of 1!! Then my friend's wedding party on sat night. She got married last week on a cruise ship in the caribbean. Gonna be fab.. as long as i'm not ill. I missed both her hen nights wih my sickness.. I'm sure she's expecting me not to show !!  
Then next thurs going on a  mini cruise with my parents, aunt/uncle, bil/sil and  my friends. Was gonna do all the activities... ice skating/rick climbing lots of alcohol.. hmm might need to rethink all that and just be a spectator..

Happy Sunday All 

Love me..

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - I'm here - and at work.  No I am not that mad and start at 3.30am my hours at weekends are 7.30am to 3.30pm (that is bad enough)

 phone ringing


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Sorry been awol a few days,had this nasty bug thing and its totally drained all my remianing energy feeling a bit better know though 

*Just a little update on Sair !!!!! , she has had bad itching last week and on sat morn she was admited to the maternity ward for monitoring cos she had bad vision. They have kept her in for monitoring,she has kept me updated,babies are fine,bp is fine so is urine.But one of the blood tests came back high so they want to keep an eye on her so as soon as I here anything I will pass it on !!

So just want to send her some warm fuzzy vibes cois she is getting bored in hospital bless her*

             

Starr-cor blimey love I am knackered (and jealous) just reading what your gonna be upto,remember to keep resting when you can  

Moomin-aww bless ya stuck at work,gonna reply to your pm in a mo,promise  really looking forward to seeing you all

Vil-Oh yeah I have been sucked in and have started watching the apprentice,I have no life 

Right gonna go and have a nap if poss 

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all,

Just checking for news from KJ....guess she's very busy putting together a lovely girlie bedroom....or maybe she's still out shopping for scrummy little girls clothes 

Kelly - wow! You're huge  Can you still see your toes? 
Thanks for letting us know about Sair...hope it''s nothing serious and that she is home soon.

Starr - good luck for the scan tomorrow    Sounds like your keeping yourself very busy. You know, I could always go on that cruise instead of you  ...shame to waste all those opportunities....suppose you'll enjoy yourself eating, lounging and more eating. Lucky you going to the Sound of Music...enjoy.

Moomin - I'll look out for you on crimewatch 

Aless- I can't believe that you finally get to meet you beautiful daughter this week. I am so excited for you, especially after the amazing journey you have had to get her. I hope you return to give us regular updates. Good luck for Thursday 

Candy - fabulous piccie of Jacob. Looks like he's going to spoilt for choice soon for a girlfriend....Katie or KJ's little girl 

VIL - sounds like you had a lively weekend. Hope Bertie enjoyed all the attention 

Molly - Any winners this weekend?

Erica - <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt237YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F4%255F20%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Hope you're OK

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Quick posting from me!

KJ - have posted a reply on the other thread - am crying buckets at reading your wonderful news!  You SO deserve to have this, can't wait for the happy ever after ending!

Erica - So, so gutted for you.  Can't believe you've had to go through a BFN after having such good cells - that's doubly unfair.  Feeling really sad for you & hope you can pick yourself up again - I know you will cos you're a feisty fighter!      

Julie - keep up the emails! I'll text you tomorrow.

Sair - hope you're soon back on your feet - make the most of the rest!


Will try & post at weekend & give you an update!

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah thanks jess..and lol at the ITFC comment  dh wont be getting a season ticket next year for the first year in a long time...he's gearing himself up for the last game of the season....I've warned him abouit buying ANYTHING in blue and white for littlie in the shop 

lol Murtle..yes i am busy but not doing a bedroom myet..too much other stuff to sort out in the rest of the house..did a trip to IKEA last week and got the hall an understairs cupboard organised which free'd up a cupboard which will be littlies toy cupboard. dh has moved all his dj decks etc into our neighbours annexe so we should shortly be able to start on the bedroom...

kelly - send lots of love to sair and keep us posted! hope you're feeling better 

starr - wow lots of lovely things coming up for you  how was the pamper day? i've got a spare bridesmaids dress here  

moomin light fingers- been shopping recently  if you're gonna nick stuff could you get girls things in age 12 months please 

laters all 

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Had a lovely weekend... pamper day was great.. esp the weather... sunbathing outside in april... who would have imagined... 

Saw the sound of Music last night... was amazing...really good. Cried through some of it.. i know softie   Connie was fantastic.. a perfest Maria. The kids were so good esp the little one Gretel.. she was only six How she could stand on that huge stage on her own and sing.. so cute...  I loved every minute of it.. 

Just a quick update.. had my nuchal scan yesterday, all fine and risk down to 1 in 4000 so really good result. 

Must dash and get off to work.

Love to all esp Jess lovley so see you back.

Will try and catch up soon

Love Me xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

UPDATE ON SAIR

Sair sent me a text yesterday saying that the consultant has had a look and she is 2-3cm dilated already so hopefully the prod around will bring things on naturally.If nothing happens before hand she is going in to be induced on Saturday   

Loads of luck coming your way Sair,wont be long now till you have two gorgeous bundles to cuddle

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh Kelly thanks for the update - was meant to ask you last night when I called you    

So can't wait to see you all on Sunday - will text when we are leaving the hotel


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ohh good luck Sair xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning!!

Well up early on my day off as usual! !  Why can't i sleep in... i struggle to get up for work every day....

Sair... Go girl... Good Luck xxx

Kel and Moomin... enjoy Sunday... Hope Oli and Megan have fun  ( and you too !!) xxxx

KJ.. ta for the offer but i think i'd struggle to get into your clothes now... this wedding is in august !! Lol xxxxxx  Done any more shopping yet !! ??

Struthie.. you ok honey ?? xx

Well no more work for me till monday yay!!

Happy friday all

Love Me xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

nope no more shopping for me starr, not yet anyway, too bloomin busy with work..packing the hours in till i leave..after next week it goes much quieter thank good ness. hoping to have a planning meeting with sw next week too so should get some more idea of whats ahead

ah well maybe dress will go on ebay..tho i tried to wash the bottom of it the other day to get out stain and now it has huge tide mark. cant decided whether to shove it in charity bag or pay to dry clean and sell. want it out of my house cos was from wedding of 'that' friend 

go Sair GO!!

my washing machine's packed up  glad its happened now though and not just as littlie comes home..that wouldnt have been much fun. just a bill we could do without right now..cant complain tho, its lasted 12/13 years and never gone wrong. keep thinking the dishwasher must be due to die too cos that 10 yrs old and again never gone wrong..should keep my mouth shut in case it hears 

right offski to work

 to all

kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Starr - Your pamper day sounds great.  Good luck finding an outfit - I'm sure you'll find something fab!!!

KJ - Hope you're having fun with the preparations for the little one - have you got an FF name for her yet? How about KJJ for KJ Junior?

Moomin - you dodgy shoplifter!!!  You're clearly very skilled at the lightfingered stuff - shall we all place our orders now?!

Holly - hope you enjoy your well-deserved break from modding!

Sair - you probably won't read this for about a million years  but really good luck!!!

Kelly - I love your bump pic!


Everything's fine here even though I've got to go to work while Moosey and my friend (who's staying with us at the mo) go off having fun - humph!

I know I always talk about TV (cos I have no life - ha ha ha!) but has anyone seen Chaos at the Chateau?  It's about a couple that are running a hotel in Slovenia.  It's really funny and so gob smacking that I've started to wonder if it's staged....  Anyway, I'm gonna go and get a life now!!!   

 to Struthie, Jess, Murtle, Candy, Shazia.

See you soon

VIL
xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Just a quickie as I haven't had my breakfast yet and am starving.

Sorry I haven't posted in ages - went away for Easter and then just been busy workwise and had my head in the sand as far as treatment is concerned - just don't want to think about it too much!

Anyway, main thing I wanted to say was..

KJ - Such fantastic news to hear about your little one.  I'm so pleased for you and she sounds just perfect.  


I will try and catch up on everyone elses nes later.

Love to all Rachel xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Starr - I'm fine thank you,I love your avatar pic,what a little miracle.

Happy Friday ladies xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hello everybody!

Been a long time I know  

Hope everyone is well, I have been keeping up just no time to post. A few ups and downs here with Laineys sleeping  ( or lack of it!!) bt thanks to a fabulous website we seem to have turned a huge corner so much   all round now. Shouls update my picture really seeing as she's nearly 6 months now  

KJ Not long now - how excited are you!!

Starr - what a beautiful picture  

Hey Vil, hows the beautiful Bertie, loved the picture a couple of weeks back, what a sweetie!

Tons of luck Sair - hoping you may have had them by now   

Kelly god can't believe how close it is for you, does it seem to have flown by for you or really dragged. Keep resting missus.

Hey Moomin poor you back at work   lovely pic of Megan btw.

          to Holly and Julie

Love and hugs to those I have rudely missed out................sorry.

Shazia xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Starr-Love your scan pic hun 

Moomin-cant wait till Sunday  

VIL-I reckon you must have square eyes by now luv with all that telebox viewing  only joking,I bet I am worse than you 

Shazia-aww fancy little Lainey not sleeping,little madam,hope she settles soon hun.As for your question I have a weird answer cos its kinda gone really slow but I cant believe its nearly over if that makes sense.Lovely to see you around hun.

Rach-how are you hun??

Struthie-you ok hun??

Kj- how many days left at work then

Picking our new (ok so new to us) car up tomorrow  how sad am I to egt excited about that eh??!!

Our scan went fine today,both babies weigh over 5lb  so in effect I am already carrying a 10lb plus baby around  Had a good chat with the consultant and we have booked our section for the 21st of May,seems really real now  eeeeekkkk

*Right another update on Sair

She text me last night (at 12:30 little minx) to tell me her waters had broke and she was on her way in,so hopefully by now she is either very close to having her 2 bubbas or is already holding them nice and snug.

We are all thinking of you Sair *

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sair's news ....................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92542.msg1291849#msg1291849


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

I know it’s been months and months but I wanted to thank everypone who supported me and also give you an update. I moved to New Zealand in February this year. Before I left, my DH and my dad went on holiday together, and my DH came back having done a lot of soul searching. He told me he wouldn’t stand in the way of me having kids, didn’t want to prevent me being a mother, but that I’d have to have them with the “right person”. It was a very sad goodbye.

I’ve absolutely loved life in Auckland and felt part of the community here at once. It was hard being away from all those close to me and I’ve made some super friends. On my third day here, I met a man through work who was going to London on business, so I suggested he stay at our home with my DH. DH was ****** off and sulky at first, feeling I’d foisted a stranger on him, but in the week together they got on and DH ended up confiding in him. Turns out this man is in his second marriage too and between him and his wife, they have eight children. He seemed to have left an impression on my DH.

So, just when I thought it was all over, had got used to calling myself separated and stopped wearing the wedding ring, Dh has invited me to “meet halfway” in Singapore. I fly on Thursday, am slightly nervous.

It’s a 10 day visit. We’ve both agreed I should still spend my year here, whatever happens. 

Another coincidence. In my second week here I went to a dinner party and met a fertility specialist who did research in Oxford on PCOS. She was so fantastic at dinner, and I’ve since been to her for a second opinion. She works next door to where I work, inspired real confidence and gave me a lot of stuff to read and take to Singapore.

Somewhere, somehow, I am going to be a mum. 

Perky x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Perky-wow its all happeneing for you hun,what an amazing story.Wishing you loads of luck for your meet up with DH sweetie.

Hope everyone is ok,its too quiet here lately


Just had another text from Sair   She had to have an emergency c section in the end bless her.The babies are called Hannah and William. Awwwwww how cute   

Kelly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie...

Perky.. ooh what a rollercoaster for you...Enjoyb singapore.. hope you get some answers xxx

Hope everyone is ok  Kel's right it's very quiet on here lately..

Love to all x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to the world Hannah and William, hope to hear from you soon Sair xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Fab photo of Jacob Candy!! x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry for going awol again 
Over the past few weeks it seems as if we've had endless visits to hospitals and unfortunately funerals to attend. 
I've changed departments at work and now spend longer getting to & from work plus trying to help out at a local school one morning a week and the weeks have flown by.
I haven't had a chance to catch up with all your news as yet but you are all in my thoughts.
Hopefully by next week we will have some good news to share with you - can't say much at the moment.

Congratulations Sair & DH on the arrival of Hannah & William


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello all  
Hope everyone is ok & that I haven't missed too much. I've had loads going on, nothing nice unfortunately, just lots of hassles & problems the biggest being the break up of my sisters marriage  Don't get me wrong it's a long & sad story which I can't really talk about & the break up is for the best, it just doesn't feel like it at the moment. My sister is doing incredibly well & obviously my 2 nieces & nephew are a major concern at the moment.

On the plus side DF's return to Germany has now been confirmed as 20th May   so we've got another few weeks together. The date in definate & his stuff has been shipped so at least we now know where we stand.

KJ - Oooooohhhh missus it's May next week & then you've only got 2 weeks to wait   Lots of    for the 15th I feel so excited for you, can't imagine how you feel!! I know you don't want to fill this thread with adoption info, but your mates here DO want you to. We've followed your journey, you can't leave us now   
Molly -      hope you're ok poppet & not working too hard. Nice to see you posting, we   
Shazia - Nice to "see" you too   can't believe Lainey is 5 months old & yes we do need an updated photo please.
Candy - Great new photo of J   & how's that bump coming along? 
VIL & Moosey - Long time no hear, great to see posts from both of you   Can't believe the gorgeous Bertie is 8 months old & like Shazia we could do with an updated piccie please. Hope the house filled with 8 people & 4 cats weekend went well   
Kelly - Blimey, your time has gone quick   So both babies are over 5lb now, wow! Section booked for the 21st so only a few weeks until you are cuddling your bundles   
Moomin - Lovely piccie of Megan what a cutie. Hope you've managed to curb your shop lifting habit  or at least asked the rest of us for orders   
BunBun - Lots of        for great news from you next week, can't wait to hear it!
Jess - Where have you been   Have you got a note   You've been AWOL for ages missus. Have you been to The Maldives & if so how was it? Yes, feisty fighter is back! No doubt you're busy but don't forget us    By the way, did you know Keane were great live   

Right going to post this & then come back & finish off. I've been on a while catching up & if I get timed out & loose my post I won't be a happy bunny   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr - 14 weeks already  time is really flying isn't it! That is just the most fantastic photo, what an amazing scan picture. Glad to hear all scans are going well & that you are getting the best possible care  I've only been AWOL for 2 weeks & look at what you've been up to, wedding, mini cruise, pamper day, Sound Of Music blimey if you need any help give me a shout.
Holly - Glad you had a fab Easter  & that the house building is going well. I'll come and lay a few bricks for one or two of those lovely jam scones,  homemade obviously. Will pm you this week   
Rachel - Lots of       as stimming starts today, here's to 3rd time lucky for you. When is your next scan?
Perky - Lovely to catch up with your news  So pleased that the move to New Zealand has gone so well it was such a brave, huge step for you to take. Wishing you lots of  for your meet up with DH in Singapore I hope it brings you everything you want it to. And  of course you are going to be a mum, it's nice to see you've got the belief back.
Murtle - Look sweetheart, I loved your smilie but don't throw food at me because I'll eat it!! Then I'll be like this  at the gym! Hope all is well with you & yours. When is the wedding of the century, it can't be too far away & then you can start focusing on yourself again 

Going to do a special post to Sair so that's me done. Love to anyone I've rudely forgotten, it's not intentional, I've tried my best 

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sair & Jason
Congratulations on the birth of your
  beautiful daughter Hannah   
 & gorgeous son William   ​
Sorry to hear you had a tough time of it Sair, hope you feel much better soon. Please give those two lovely bundles a cuddle from me & of course here's a big  for you, well done mummy!

Erica.xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica do love your posts as they always cheer me up, won't start a new thread incase people miss your posts so will wait a whiile, enjoy your time with DH until 20th, sorry to read about your sister, all seems to happen at once Cx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

That's a nice thing to say & do Candy, thank you  If I think I've made someone smile it makes me very happy. How's that bump coming along are you expanding nicely? I am that's why I've returned to the gym 

Just for you...... 

Happy Thursday all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I just knew it would take food to get Erica's attention 

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt237YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F3%255F16%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







to everyone


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't make me a bad girl anyway.
Besides the hassles I've been having a bit of DF time. I've been tickling his fancy, with this


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

erika - tickling his fancy - is that a codeword for a sausage fest  
sorry you've been having a pants time..your poor sis, she's lucky to have you to help her through it all, esp when you've had so much on your plate already
enjoy your last few weeks with DF  how long will he be gone for?
have you heard from catwoman at all?

pinkyperky - wow what a ride you're on, thanks for updating us, was wondering how you were getting on the other day. hope your visit with DH goes ok...

bunbun - ooh exciting - hope you can tell us soon...

rachel sandy ears - any decisions yet hun?

molly      how are you lovely?

holly     to you too..hope alls ok your end

sair - hope you're recovering ok..hows you 2 little bundles?

kelly - how about your 2 bundles too..hope they are behaving and not giving you too much gip

starr - made any alternative holiday arrangments yet?

everythings topsyturvy this end..and it'll get worse before it gets better  littlies room is nearly clear and will start painting next week. we got a new washing machine today and what a palava that was - it didnt fit through the doorway to the cupboard where its got to live so we had to remove a piece of the doorframe..but the tile floor was grouted AFTER the doorframes were put in so the frame was grouted into the floor!in the end had to saw the darn piece off at floor level..also had to remove and saw the worktop it fits under cos the plug wouldnt fit through the gap in order to get to the plug socket aaarrgh, thought dh was going to explode - shouldve been a 10 minute job and took 2 hours! thank god we didnt ask the delivery men to fit it! anyway its done now and the kitchens had a good old tidy and clear out aswell 
panel is looming everso quick  and if intros start on 23rd/24th as planned and go well - she should be home forever on 4th june ish
we are having a party for dh's 40th on 19th may which i'm starting to think was a bad idea considering how much there is to do - but the invites have been sent so we'll have to get on with it! its a 'come as an M party'  dh is going as the milkybar kid but i'm struggling with mine - any ideas..its got to be something easy which i can do myself, am not hiring anything. current fav is miss muffet..already have a fab spider i could use..just need a tuffet hmmm. come on get those brains working and get me some ideas!!!

love to all

kj x

oh and ps, purely out of interest - crocs shoes- love 'em or hate 'em?


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

4th June - wow, how exciting!!!!!!  Really got everything crossed for you!

Come as an M ideas - Marilyn (Monroe or Manson!! - or Boy George's old flame!), mad axe murderer, mad premenstrual woman, Minstrel, Malteser, Mars Bar, Milky Way, Mae West, midget (!!!), monkey, Miss Whiplash (bet you've already got the outfit   ) - shame it's not after 4th June cos you'd make a great mummy (although you could do the Egyptian variety!!)

I'm sure Erica will think of something outrageous for you!

Love to all,
I'm off to bed!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kim - crocs ugly but very very comfy! Get some


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

YEY !!!!!! Its busy again !!!!    

Keep it going ladies    especially Erica with the fab pics  

Erica-put the sausage down for a mo    glad to hear you still have some more qulity time with df befre he goes away again.Sorry to hear about your sis too hun   

Kj-what a nightmare to get the new washer in e??!! Glad all is coming together for Lillies arrival  dead happy for you. ps hate the look of crocs but they are comfy!!!

Murtle-hows you chick??

Bunbun-ooohh I am watching this space for some good news from you soon then               

Starr-are you gonna have a holiday in the glam old uk then

Moomin-hope your ok chuck ??

Jess-hows tricks chick?

Struthie-hows the weight loss going hun ??

Well nothing to report here,thought I would pop on while my mum does my ironing.Cant go anywhere in public without people worrying that I am gonna all of a sudden go into labour cos I am now HUGE!!!

Gonna get some lunch me thinks

Kelly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess - What are you trying to say  I'm very ordinary, "normal" & as you will see from my description ultimately "angelic"  Marilyn Manson  I loved that (reminds me of what jumps back at me when I look in the mirror after a night on the p*ss), mad premenstrual woman (that's me at the momemt so if you need any tips KJ  ) As for Milky Way, Mars, Malteser etc are you a bit PMTish yourself lovely? Sounds like you've got a bit of a choclate craving going on there  What about your holiday etc? Are you not speaking to us any more?  
KJ - What a game with your washing machine  bet DH was well chuffed, at least it's all sorted now. I have indulged in a little sausage fest, well it would be rude not to & it will be on rations for the next 2 years, yes 2 years  That's how long he has left in Germany before returning to a UK post. No I haven't heard from Catwoman but I will try & get hold of her over the weekend. I'm worried about her as me & Jilly sent a pressie & we haven't heard from her since. Maybe she didn't like it  And Missus what's this about "panel looming quick" hate to say it but we all told you the time would fly by  Panel in just over 2 weeks, intros the week after & then you'll have your beautiful daughter home by 4th June  you must be bursting at the moment. As for the letter M to add to Jess' list Minnie Mouse, Moll (as in gangsters), Medieval Lady, Maid Marion, Model, Morticia, Maid, Masseuse (come on it is DH's birthday!!) & my favourite............Majorie Dawes (oooohhhh I loves a bit of  
Kelly - I've got some ironing ready for when your mom runs out so just let me know  Bl**dy awful job. Glad you like the smilies, looked for one for you, this was the best I could find  but I think your bump isn't quite big enough 

Happy Friday all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sair - Huge congratulations and well done.  Hope you're enjoying your babies and looking after yourself.

Kelly - your turn next!!!

Starr - How's your bump coming along?

PerkyPinky - What a rollercoaster.  It sounds like fate took a hand when you sent that man to stay with your DH.  I think you're being really level-headed and sensible and I really admire your strength.  You're right, you will be a mum one day.  Let us know how you get on..

Bunbun - How exciting - I can't wait to hear your news!!!

KJ - Not long now for you either.  I agree with whoever said that we really want to hear your news on this thread.  Very excited for you!

Erika - You win the world's longest post competition!!  Lovely to hear from you.  LOL at you tickling DH's fancy (or another five letter word...   )

Murtle - How are things at your end?  What have you been up to lately?

Jess - Please tell us about your hols - I LOVE the Maldives and wish, wish, wish I could go again!


Okay, costume ideas for KJ - I vote for the Mummy (the bandaged kind) but if not how about Miss Piggy, a Monster, a Mr Man, a Mermaid or a Minger (ooooo   typing "minger" made me think of a really rude one too but I'm not gonna type that - ha ha ha)...!!!

As for me, I've still got a house full which is nice but at the weekend we're going to see a building plot with a view to building a new house.  I'm really not sure we'll take it any further - the idea excites and terrifies me but we'll see...  It's on the street we live on and it's a really big plot but who knows if we'll dare do it.  Holly - what's it like to build a house?!!!

 to Holly, Molly, Candy, Julie (if you're reading this), Struthie and anyone I've missed...

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Just a really quick update from me and apologises for no personals at the moment.
We have been given information of a baby boy and are the only couple being consider for him. All I can say at the moment is that he seems perfect in everyway and is more than we could have ever hoped for. We need to give our sw a decision on Monday as they want to move quickly with getting him placed.


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Congratulations Bunbun!!!!  That's so exciting.  I seem to remember you had a rollercoaster of a ride through the adoption process so I'm really glad it's looking good now.

Well done and congratulations again!!!!

VIL
xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly I'm at target weight now,and have taken up running with dh,we may be in a magazine soon,will let you know if it happens!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Bunbun - thats fab news good luck!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

VIL -  award is gratefully received. Enjoy your full house at the weekend & wow exciting news about building a house. 
BunBun - Oh wonderful news sweetheart  A beautiful baby boy, he sounds totally scrummy. Good luck in making your decision    

Have a good weekend all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Well that was the shortest Grand Design ever!  

10 mins after viewing the plot we are officially not intesested in building our own house!!!  It was a lot smaller than we thought and it's only been on the market for a week and they've already had three asking price offers  

Oh well!!!

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Guess it wasn't mean to be VIL

New hoem this way peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93426.new#new


----------

